# We're Breaking Records Here!



## Leslie

Looking at the stats, we are breaking records with most new members, most online, most new topics, and most new posts! This is fun, huh?

If folks could politely and nicely continue to spread the word at Amazon about this forum, that would be great. Let people know about all the neat features: better topic threading, ability to search the forum, ability to post pictures. Post counts on your profile, able to have an avatar...all the usual great stuff.

The Amazon forum is good for what it is, but this environment is so much richer and more varied for discussion. I'd like to see this be the liveliest Kindle forum on the Internet!

Leslie


----------



## Shizu

Since this morning, I think member is almost double. Wow.


----------



## RovingSoul

Well, since I first looked at the member list, 6-8 hours ago, we've gone from 68 to 91. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Leslie

And here I am, up early (5:50 am on the east coast) and people are online and posting! So cool!

L


----------



## Leslie

Still breaking records!

New topics: 33  
New posts: 230  
New members: 63  
Most online: 83 (that is right now!) 
Page views: 6934

LHN


----------



## Teninx

When Harvey gets back, he's going to present us with a bill for the extra bandwidth.


----------



## Shizu

And Leslie, your post is doubled in less then a day.


----------



## Leslie

angel said:


> And Leslie, your post is doubled in less then a day.


Haahha, yeah, really!

With this, I hit 100...

L


----------



## Leslie

And at 100, I turned into a full member! Woo-wee!


----------



## Shizu

WOW. Full member with three stars. Congrats


----------



## Leslie

angel said:


> WOW. Full member with three stars. Congrats


And I think about how many posts I must have at amazon, that were never ever counted...all those stars...lost.... LOL


----------



## Khabita

I just saw LHN's post about this forum over on the Amazon Kindle board, and came over here to join up!

I hope this can remain a nice, friendly, troll-free zone!


----------



## vg

I had to come over from Amazon too - this is where all the fun will be now.  Emerson and I now have a new site to obsessively check all day long - thanks a bunch, Leslie, my productivity will now be zilch at work....


----------



## Leslie

vg said:


> I had to come over from Amazon too - this is where all the fun will be now. Emerson and I now have a new site to obsessively check all day long - thanks a bunch, Leslie, my productivity will now be zilch at work....


Yeah, I know about zilch! Terrible, isn't it? And I'm the boss!

L


----------



## Cuechick

I just saw it Amazon as well. I have been reading that and also checked two others, joining one of them but it doesn't seem very 
active. I love forums and love books and though I haven't gotten it yet, am fairly certain I will love my Kindle.

So........Howdy!


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Octochick! Glad to have you here where it is all Kindle, all the time! LOL

We've added over a 100 new members in about 24 hours! Wow!

L


----------



## Sandpiper

Just saw these boards referenced on Amazon too.  Here I am.  Now I have three boards to watch every day.


----------



## Leslie

Sandpiper said:


> Just saw these boards referenced on Amazon too. Here I am. Now I have three boards to watch every day.


I've been posting the address of this board over on Amazon for the past 24 hours. Part of the problem there is that it is not a "real" forum -- ie, you can't search, threads aren't organized into any sort of order, and you can't post pictures! LOL, pictures: the most important thing of all!

With the big influx of new folks over the past 4 days, it seemed like it was time to try to get ourselves settled into a "proper" forum where we could have good discussions. I am glad to see so many have joined in for this little adventure!

L


----------



## RovingSoul

L. - Wow, you've been posting a ton. When I joined yesterday, you were only at 38 posts or something. Impressive. About Harvey though... He hasn't logged on since June. So, unless he gets emails telling him that it's become active again, he might never be back.


----------



## Leslie

RovingSoul said:


> L. - Wow, you've been posting a ton. When I joined yesterday, you were only at 38 posts or something. Impressive. About Harvey though... He hasn't logged on since June. So, unless he gets emails telling him that it's become active again, he might never be back.


I have emailed him and sent him a PM. His email address ends in @kboards.com Since this forum is up and active, I would imagine that his email is not completely defunct. Let's hope he is getting my messages!

L

PS, posting a ton...it's easy with all the welcoming I've been doing!


----------



## RovingSoul

Yep, I usually don't think I'm posting that much, then I get involved in some conversation, and next thing I know, I realize that if I expended this much effort on homework, I would be a straight A student.


----------



## Leslie

As we continue to break records here...I am still the only "Full Member" but Teninx has joined our ranks as our second "Jr. Member." (I held that title for a few hours yesterday).

Good job, Teninx!

L


----------



## Shizu

Now we have 200 member, wow. More then 150 people join in a couple days.

I just login today and forum seem so busy so alive. So much posts, I don't know where to start now.


----------



## bkramer947

HI Leslie!  Hi, everyone!

This is my first post and my third day with the Kindle.  So far, so good!

I am really enjoying this board!


Beth


----------



## quickfics

Hi, bkramer(bunchanumbers) Welcome to the forum and the smug pride of Kindle ownership! I hope you enjoy both.


----------



## Teninx

Thanks, Leslie. That famous Groucho Marx quote about not wanting to belong to any club that would have me as a member comes to mind....but I'll happily make an exception here!


----------



## quickfics

Do Junior Members get some sort of cool super power, or something?

Edit: Guess not.


----------



## Teninx

Heck quick, ever since I got my second star I could walk through walls. After opening the door, of course.


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott has also joined the ranks of Jr. Members! Hey Linda, shine that star, willya?

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie wonder if we are giving the impression nurses don't work...I am so happy   I have a job that allows me to read the forums. You become a Kindle addict, then a forum addict, then a Kindle cover addict, then a purse that will hold my Kindle addict... Tenix are you a nurse too?  

Linda


----------



## Leslie

I have a job that allows me to read the forums, too, but to be perfectly honest, I should be paying a bit more attention to the job! LOL


L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Same here...oh well it's an addiction!

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> .... You become a Kindle addict, then a forum addict, then a Kindle cover addict, then a purse that will hold my Kindle addict...


Ok, that comment made me go look at www.oberondesigns.com again to see if they had anything about their Kindle cover...I've only had my Kindle for two full days and I'm already a cover addict...waiting for my skins...

Betsy


----------



## Lotus

betctru said:


> Ok, that comment made me go look at www.oberondesigns.com again to see if they had anything about their Kindle cover...I've only had my Kindle for two full days and I'm already a cover addict...waiting for my skins...
> 
> Betsy


Another great feature of a real forum... clickable links!

That, and formatting (so we can use _italics_ for book titles, etc.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I'm just figuring out all the little icons above the message post box.  I'm trying to stay away from the creepy little smiley faces looking at me, though!  Too much on Hallowe'en!

Betsy


----------



## Selcien

I cannot help but think that the Oprah discount helped motivate people to follow your link here 'cause even as new as I was to the Amazon forums, the change made me simply not want to post there any more. Hopefully things will go well here...


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Selcien! Glad you found your way over...this is a nice friendly place.

L


----------



## sjc

Selcien:  Hey, how's it going?  I'm the pain who tried to help you with that author site thing; did you find your reading niche?  You know; the one with the bright son who just can't focus when reading.  (Bright though; proud to say he got a 92 on his midterm this week). Welcome aboard...glad to see you.


----------



## Selcien

Sir Sterndale Bennett said:


> Welcome, Selcien! Glad you found your way over...this is a nice friendly place.
> 
> L


I've already seen an anti-troll so one of the elements needed for things to go badly is already here, hopefully I'll be able to ignore both the trolls, and the anti-trolls, and focus on the good things, rather than respond to them and only make things worse.

And thanks for the welcome. 



sjc said:


> Selcien: Hey, how's it going? I'm the pain who tried to help you with that author site thing; did you find your reading niche? You know; the one with the bright son who just can't focus when reading. (Bright though; proud to say he got a 92 on his midterm this week). Welcome aboard...glad to see you.


To be honest, with all the new people asking the same questions over and over again on the Amazon forums I did become uncertain who had helped me, but I dug through the posts yesterday, and found out. I'll try not to forget again. 

As for the reading niche, I'm a slow reader, so I'm still stuck on the 1 classic to 1 modern approach. Things, as far as reading goes, has been going good, once I gave up the notion of chasing after free books.

I liked _1984_ by George Orwell, I'll need to read it again as it seems that there are a number of different points to be found here. Absolutely loved _The Secret Life of Bees_ by Sue Monk Kidd. Currently reading/enjoying _Animal Farm_.

I also have a promising lineup of books waiting for me.

_The Mermaid Chair_ by Sue Monk Kidd. _A Conneticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court_ by Mark Twain (I bought "Works of Mark Twain: Huge Collection" as I figured that if I was going to pay $1.50 for the story that I wanted, a recommendation from the guy at work to whom I had demonstrated the Kindle to, I might as well get a collection for a little more, albeit I'll only be reading the story I wanted before moving on, will come back to the rest later. Haven't figured out how the collection should fit in with the classic/modern ratio just yet though). And _The Graveyard Book_ by Neil Gaiman.

A path to reading has definitely been opened.


----------



## RovingSoul

@Selcien - The Graveyard Book was pretty darn good. Did not see much correlation to the Jungle Book though. Of course, I haven't seen that movie ( ) in years.


----------



## Shizu

It's been only a week since Leslie invited everyone to the board and more than 300 people joined. WOW!! Unbelievable. This board is really alive.  

Shizu


----------



## Leslie

Shizu said:


> It's been only a week since Leslie invited everyone to the board and more than 300 people joined. WOW!! Unbelievable. This board is really alive.
> 
> Shizu


It's it great? Keep spreading the word. I keep hoping "A Boy Named Jack" will show up, along with "Kathi From the Jersey Shore." They haven't been too active on Amazon lately, probably got fed up like so many folks did.

L


----------



## Shizu

Oh yes, "A Boy Named Jack". He's not around lately. I was mostly a lurker but had enjoyed everyone's conversation over at Amazon since July. Since last Friday with that show, I can't seem to keep track over there anymore. I could understand why everyone is here now.  

Shizu


----------



## Leslie

Shizu said:


> Oh yes, "A Boy Named Jack". He's not around lately. I was mostly a lurker but had enjoyed everyone's conversation over at Amazon since July. Since last Friday with that show, I can't seem to keep track over there anymore. I could understand why everyone is here now.
> 
> Shizu


I loved Jack, I really did! I was so happy when Jeremy gave him his Kindle early, I almost cried. It was at that point I realized I was probably getting _way_ too invested in this Kindle stuff, but since I am still around, obviously I ignored that warning bell. LOL.

I keep scanning the threads and looking for familiar names and try to post on those, including www.kboards.com on my message. Maybe Jack or Kathi will drop in a for a quick visit and we can get their attention.

I also wonder what happened to EB. She was active on that naming thread, too.

L


----------



## Shizu

Leslie said:


> I loved Jack, I really did! I was so happy when Jeremy gave him his Kindle early, I almost cried. It was at that point I realized I was probably getting _way_ too invested in this Kindle stuff, but since I am still around, obviously I ignored that warning bell. LOL.
> 
> I keep scanning the threads and looking for familiar names and try to post on those, including www.kboards.com on my message. Maybe Jack or Kathi will drop in a for a quick visit and we can get their attention.
> 
> I also wonder what happened to EB. She was active on that naming thread, too.
> 
> L


You know, if we bump the thread they were in with the board's link and a message for few times, they might notice and come. I'm sure they are tracking the tread. They'll have email with link to this board also. They must be busy now but once they see the mail, they might come. What do you think?

Shizu


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> Shizu said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been only a week since Leslie invited everyone to the board and more than 300 people joined. WOW!! Unbelievable. This board is really alive.
> 
> Shizu
> 
> 
> 
> It's it great? Keep spreading the word. I keep hoping "A Boy Named Jack" will show up, along with "Kathi From the Jersey Shore." They haven't been too active on Amazon lately, probably got fed up like so many folks did.
> 
> L
Click to expand...

*I can't believe how fast the membership has grown since I joined last week! I was tracking the Amazon Kindle thread and was almost ready to "unsubscribe" to it because of the incessant repeating of questions.I'm probably not the only one but I read that entire thread from the beginning before I'd ask a question. I'm proud to say that I didn't have to because I read the entire thing.

Thanks Leslie for having the link in your replies*


----------



## Angela

chynared21 - I did the same as you. I spent almost all of Saturday reading the FAQ thread on Amazon, made one post to verify that I had a subject clear in my mind, came here and never looked back! Welcome!


----------



## Leslie

Shizu said:


> You know, if we bump the thread they were in with the board's link and a message for few times, they might notice and come. I'm sure they are tracking the tread. They'll have email with link to this board also. They must be busy now but once they see the mail, they might come. What do you think?
> 
> Shizu


Oh, that's a good idea. I had a bunch of friends who were posting on the "What did you name your kindle: round 2" thread. Maybe if I go find it and bump it....

Off to search!

L


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> *I can't believe how fast the membership has grown since I joined last week! I was tracking the Amazon Kindle thread and was almost ready to "unsubscribe" to it because of the incessant repeating of questions.I'm probably not the only one but I read that entire thread from the beginning before I'd ask a question. I'm proud to say that I didn't have to because I read the entire thing.
> 
> Thanks Leslie for having the link in your replies*


I think we had reached the tipping point of frustration. Many people had realized they had "friends" in the community and it was not just a question and answer session anymore. I joined this community last April so I am glad it was here and I could start recommending it to all of you!

L


----------



## chynared21

tx_angel said:


> chynared21 - I did the same as you. I spent almost all of Saturday reading the FAQ thread on Amazon, made one post to verify that I had a subject clear in my mind, came here and never looked back! Welcome!


*I've noticed that the emails from the Amazon thread have died down some...a good thing *


----------



## kindle mom

i came over from amazon boards..i couldn't remember website name til the other day. trying to catch up and still check threads on both sites. this is a nice forum though. glad to be here!!!


----------



## Sailor

yes kindle's mom...I came over from the amazon boards also. This is a much nicer site, it's a much more homey...Kindler's List...LOL welcome aboard, I am new here also.


----------



## KBoards Admin

We're at a new high-water mark today, with 109 people in the forum concurrently. Wow.


----------



## Shizu

Harvey said:


> We're at a new high-water mark today, with 109 people in the forum concurrently. Wow.


This place is getting bigger and bigger. I think there's no end.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kindle mom said:


> i came over from amazon boards..i couldn't remember website name til the other day. trying to catch up and still check threads on both sites. this is a nice forum though. glad to be here!!!


Welcome, Kindle Mom!

I think you'll find this a very welcoming, fun and informative place! Look around, get to know folks!

AND you can search for things you want to know about, the search box is in the upper right hand corner of the page.

Betsy


----------



## sem

I, too, moved from Amazon because the tone of the threads was either repetitive or snippy (for the most part). Find this a much more comfortable place to visit and learn. 

I've had my kindle for a month and although I'm sure he is male, he refuses to tell me his name. I think he is shy!

S


----------



## Jen

Until I found this I thought I'd never find a group to have good kindle discussions with.  The Amazon group I was in back in March tried it but no one stuck around.  This is a great forum, although I do have to say it has stunted my productivity at work!!  Good idea to go find the old forums and try to bump them and see if they're still around.  I might do the same with the ordered 3/27 group.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jen said:


> Until I found this I thought I'd never find a group to have good kindle discussions with. The Amazon group I was in back in March tried it but no one stuck around. This is a great forum, although I do have to say it has stunted my productivity at work!! Good idea to go find the old forums and try to bump them and see if they're still around. I might do the same with the ordered 3/27 group.


Oh, you'll have good discussions here, all right!

Betsy


----------



## Jen

Found it and bumped it, I hope to have some of the old group around here!  We had tons of fun in the month we waited for our kindles!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Sailor & Sem! I came over from the Amazon boards last week & enjoy this forum. I've had my Kindle 8 weeks and love it!

Linda


----------



## Shizu

Jen said:


> Found it and bumped it, I hope to have some of the old group around here! We had tons of fun in the month we waited for our kindles!!


I really hope your friends will notice and come here. 

Shizu


----------



## Jen

Me too, they were an absolute riot!!


----------



## sjc

Jack was one of my favorites; I chimed in with all his posts; us fellow ocd'ers have to stick together.  I kiddingly asked him to marry me in one post; maybe that's why he left...I'll go to the other side and call him over. 'K...done. Now we'll wait and see.


----------



## Leslie

sjc said:


> Jack was one of my favorites; I chimed in with all his posts; us fellow ocd'ers have to stick together. I kiddingly asked him to marry me in one post; maybe that's why he left...I'll go to the other side and call him over. 'K...done. Now we'll wait and see.


I think he left because he was busy with Jeremy, his Kindle, and his new car....maybe not in that order! LOL

Jack...come back...we miss you!

L


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thought you might be interested in this:

Yesterday (Nov 5), we had 18,476 pageviews in this forum. We were visited by 2,832 unique people. (Some more unique than others.)  

Today looks like we will surpass those numbers. Welcome, everybody!


----------



## Shizu

Harvey said:


> Thought you might be interested in this:
> 
> Yesterday (Nov 5), we had 18,476 pageviews in this forum. We were visited by 2,832 unique people. (Some more unique than others.)
> 
> Today looks like we will surpass those numbers. Welcome, everybody!


Wow. And what do you mean by unique people? Diffrent country??


----------



## Teninx

Unique. Like me, different.


----------



## Jen

He said unique, not WEIRD......


----------



## KBoards Admin

Unique as in, a different IP address. So if you logged in two or three times that day, from the same PC, it counts as one unique visitor.


----------



## sem

Doubt if anyone will care but after a month my kindle finally was willing to give me his name. He said he wanted to wait until the 30 days was up and he was sure I wasn't going to reject him and send him back to Amazon! 

I am an Assistant Library Director at a Public Library in California. Last night he told me that since we are in a committed relationship, I could call him Dewey. He also said that he didn't want any accessories that were Pink!

SEM


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great name for a librarian's Kindle, if I'm not mistaken we have another Kindle named Dewey here.

Linda


----------



## chynared21

Jen said:


> He said unique, not WEIRD......


*Brilliant!*


----------



## Leslie

sem said:


> Doubt if anyone will care but after a month my kindle finally was willing to give me his name. He said he wanted to wait until the 30 days was up and he was sure I wasn't going to reject him and send him back to Amazon!


Or in librarian terms, return him to the great big Amazon library in the sky...



> I am an Assistant Library Director at a Public Library in California. Last night he told me that since we are in a committed relationship, I could call him Dewey. He also said that he didn't want any accessories that were Pink!
> 
> SEM


Hahahhaha, sounds like me and Sir William! But he wasn't shy, he told me his name right away! Like Dewey, he has definite tastes in accessories. He looks at the pink skin on Catalyst (another Kindle in our household) and just says, "ewww."

L


----------



## Teninx

817.


----------



## sjc

Shall I do my famous "Titanic" impression for "A boy named"
J-aaa-ck...J-aaa-ck; c-c-come b-aaack, J-aaa-ck, come baaack.

P.S. Teninx:  UNIQUE - u are as unique as I; tell the Mrs. I got a new piece of jewelry today, a silver/pearl cross from Silpada Designs.


----------



## Teninx

Mrs. Ten is very fond of pearls, but not so much of silver. Right now she seems to be concentrating on loose gemstones and various castings. I'm going to check on Silpada Designs for her, though. If she likes thier creations, I'm holding you responsible


----------



## Kirstin

sem said:


> Doubt if anyone will care but after a month my kindle finally was willing to give me his name. He said he wanted to wait until the 30 days was up and he was sure I wasn't going to reject him and send him back to Amazon!
> 
> I am an Assistant Library Director at a Public Library in California. Last night he told me that since we are in a committed relationship, I could call him Dewey. He also said that he didn't want any accessories that were Pink!
> 
> SEM


I finally found a name for mine this week after 6 months together. Keiko likes pink though.


----------



## Leslie

Kirstin said:


> I finally found a name for mine this week after 6 months together. Keiko likes pink though.


Well, Kirstin, since you are almost a neighbor...if we get Keiko and Sir William together for tea, I suspect he'll be very gracious and comment politely on her pink frock.

Then give me an earful when we are alone! LOL

L


----------



## sem

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Great name for a librarian's Kindle, if I'm not mistaken we have another Kindle named Dewey here.
> 
> Linda


I told Dewey that there was another Dewey on these boards and he informed me that his formal name is Dewey D'Kindle (the D is for Decimal) and if he really needs to distinguish himself from others, he will add System to his name!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hey folks, 
  At some point tonight, we are going to hit our 200,000th pageview of this forum. 
  And, we hit a new high-water-mark, when 132 people were on at the same time. That was at about 2pm Pacific today. 

Harvey
KindleBoards Numerologist


----------



## Angela

Harvey said:


> Hey folks,
> At some point tonight, we are going to hit our 200,000th pageview of this forum.
> And, we hit a new high-water-mark, when 132 people were on at the same time. That was at about 2pm Pacific today.
> 
> Harvey
> KindleBoards Numerologist


\o/ Woo Hoo \o/


----------



## Leslie

More records...we just went over 500 members! Yahoo!

Welcome to all newcomers. Glad to have you here!

L


----------



## Suzanne

Wow! This board is really taking off!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO!! Amazing


----------



## Shizu

Wow, 500. There will be more.


----------



## Angela

WOW this is great, but where am I going to find more time for reading and posting on the boards!!


----------



## Leslie

And our latest record...we just went over *10,000 *posts!

L


----------



## Yollo

WOO HOO! 

I wish we could go back and figure out which post was the 10,000th. That would be cool.


----------



## Shizu

WOW  Everyone loves this boards.


----------



## Angela

That is awesome!


----------



## KBoards Admin

For those of you keeping score, in the past 7 days we were visited by people from all 50 states..!

That ranges from 3 visitors from Hawaii, to California with over 1,000 visitors.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kool map, Harvey!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

*Now that is neat Harvey!*


----------



## Leslie

Wow! Very cool, Harvey! Thanks!


----------



## Angela

Way cool map Harvey! Thanks!


----------



## Shizu

Nice map Harvey. Thank you. Very interesting to see so many visitor from California. lol  From the Frappr Maps, I don't see that many Californian. lol


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Love the map Harvey! All 50 states represented, awesome!


----------



## Guest

I don't want to burst anybody's bubble here, but I hope folks realize that many of the "guests" shown as being online at any given time are actually "spiders" from Google, Yahoo, MSN, etc.  These are like little robots scanning the forum and collecting the content for their respective search engines.  If, say, the board stats show 50 guests as being online, from 6-12 of those are probably spiders.


----------



## Dori

eewwee.  I don't like spiders and I have been looking at that info. Spiders are creepy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't want to burst anybody's bubble here, but I hope folks realize that many of the "guests" shown as being online at any given time are actually "spiders" from Google, Yahoo, MSN, etc. These are like little robots scanning the forum and collecting the content for their respective search engines. If, say, the board stats show 50 guests as being online, from 6-12 of those are probably spiders.


Killjoy!


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Killjoy!


Just call me Buzz Killington.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jim is correct. And those spiders are a good thing (for the most part). They make sure that our forum content gets indexed into search engines. 

A few weeks ago, the Google spider rarely visited our site. Now, it is almost constantly crawling our forum posts and updating Google's search engine with our content. 

We still don't rank well for "Kindle" in Google - but that is mainly because we don't have many incoming links with the word "Kindle" in them. Slowly but surely, that'll change.


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Harvey.  I sure didn't mean to suggest that there was anything wrong with "spiders."  In fact, an increasing number of spiders is a direct reflection of the site's growth in popularity.

I was merely pointing out that the artificially inflate the number of "online guests."  Thanks for having my back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Killjoys!


----------



## Guest

... and Harvey does not even own a Kindle!  Whatsatallabout?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Now that just shows how pure his love is....



Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

My passion for Kindle currently exceeds the allowance my wife gives me.  

And, we committed to each other we would limit our Christmas gifts this year to $50 or less. 

But, I have strong reason to suspect that my good wife is going to break that policy. (And I will, of course, reciprocate. I need to find a roughly Kindle-priced gift, and she's *very* particular.)

So I hope to join the ranks of you Kindle-owners pretty soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey said:


> We still don't rank well for "Kindle" in Google - but that is mainly because we don't have many incoming links with the word "Kindle" in them. Slowly but surely, that'll change.


So, should we put the word Kindle in every post no matter what?

(Only a little joking. . . I wouldn't mind a brief, not too technical explanation of how the spiders spin.)

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ha! No, please don't. (Unless it fits the post.)

Unbelievable as it may sound, the spiders are little software programs that traverse the web, following link after link after link. At each link, they extract the content from the page, and add that content into massive search engine databases. 

They don't always get to every page on a site. But if a site receives a lot of traffic, and has rapidly-changing content, Google's algorithms will cause spiders to frequent that site more often, and to crawl more deeply into the links of that site. 

Our forum has a decent amount of traffic, and *definitely* has dynamic content! So it's a great place for spiders to come to, to be sure that those words you type into your posts are added to the search engines. 

The effect is that people using Google will find our site appearing in their results, when they search on words that the spiders found on our pages.

A second aspect of this is how "near the top" our site is positioned in Google search results. The Google search results algorithm is complex, and I don't understand it completely by any means, but two important factors are: a) how closely the content matches the search terms, and b) the page rank of the site for those search terms. 

We have (a) taken care of naturally through the rich content in your posts. 

Item (b) is a factor of how many other sites link to us, and what the 'anchor text' is when they link to us. 'Anchor text' is the text that is hyperlinked. For example, a site that links to us with anchor text that says 'check this out' or 'great forum' does not help us much with Google searches for the word "kindle". If a site uses "kindle" in its anchor text, it's very helpful. So links to us that say "Kindle forum", "kindle user forum", "kindle accessories", etc, are useful for ranking well with Google for the search term "kindle". 

The above applies, more or less, to other search engines as well as Google. But in the world of search engines, Google completely dominates. If you're ranking well there, you're probably in good shape with MSN search, Yahoo search, and others.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey, you've left us hanging!!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Sorry! Just completed my post now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> Item (b) is a factor of how many other sites link to us, and what the 'anchor text' is when they link to us. 'Anchor text' is the text that is hyperlinked. For example, a site that links to us with anchor text that says 'check this out' or 'great forum' does not help us much with Google searchs for the word "kindle". If a site uses "kindle" in its anchor text, it's very helpful. So links to us that say "Kindle forum", "kindle user forum", "kindle accessories", etc, are useful for ranking well with Google for the search term "kindle".


Aaahhh, so those of us with web pages, yahoo groups, facebook pages and blogs should start posting links that say "Greatest Kindle Board Ever"


----------



## KBoards Admin

You got it. All those links add up. 

Another aspect I didn't go into, is that Google takes into account the "page rank" of each site that links to this site.

For example, when we got linked by Gizmodo last week, that is meaningful to Google, because Gizmodo is a highly-ranked site. If we were ever linked to from CNN.com, it would be an even bigger effect.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So, Amazon is a highly ranked site....when Leslie "spams" them, does that count higher.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Harvey said:


> You got it. All those links add up.
> 
> Another aspect I didn't go into, is that Google takes into account the "page rank" of each site that links to this site.
> 
> For example, when we got linked by Gizmodo last week, that is meaningful to Google, because Gizmodo is a highly-ranked site. If we were ever linked to from CNN.com, it would be an even bigger effect.


Well, a writer from cnn.com got in touch with me and asked a bunch of info for an article he was writing....that may show up, eventually.

L


----------



## Angela

Dori said:


> eewwee. I don't like spiders and I have been looking at that info. Spiders are creepy.


I am with you Dori... I hate spiders!! Yuck!


----------



## Guest

One I ordered my Kindle, I had to read as much as possible about it. Of course I saw all of the '_spamming_ *Leslie* did and here I am. I think she is the reason so many of us joined so recently.


----------



## Leslie

It's nice having fans!


----------



## Guest

Well you worked hard to get this forum noticed.  It's paying off.


----------



## Dori

I know for certain that Leslie's posts on Amazon is how I found this great site.  I have learned so much here and met great folks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Me too!  Leslie is our hero!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I've said it before...we need a blushing smiley.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I've said it before...we need a blushing smiley.


----------



## chynared21

*Can we please stop calling them spiders? How about bots instead I hate spiders and now with reading about them crawling...my skin is crawling!!! Thank you and have a great day  *


----------



## Guest

Like I said before, Leslie is like a god to me and to know her and to have the opportunity to sit at the feet of the Master is to experience divine bliss. I would drink Kindle Kool-Aid for her. 

Now repeat after me, ohhhhmmmmmmmmmmm:


----------



## Leslie

Now I am really embarrassed! Yikes!

L


----------



## Guest

(ducks and covers)

Oh you said blushing smiley...


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Where did you ever find a vampire spider icon? I think if I ever have a vampire-related question, I know where to turn.


----------



## Guest

Google is my friend..it's supposed to be just an 'arachnid'.  The vampy resemblance was just a coincidence.


----------



## Angela

chynared21 said:


> *Can we please stop calling them spiders? How about bots instead I hate spiders and now with reading about them crawling...my skin is crawling!!! Thank you and have a great day  *


LOL!! As long as they aren't crawling on me, I can handle it. My DD had a boyfriend in college that was so afraid of spiders that he couldn't even look at a picture of one without hyperventilating!!


----------



## chynared21

Vampyre said:


> (ducks and covers)
> 
> Oh you said blushing smiley...


*You can run but you can't hide *


----------



## Guest

eeeep!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I won't keep boring you with statistics, but I was looking at our website statistics today... and the growth of our forums in the past twenty days is remarkable:










The green line shows pageviews - everytime you view a forum page, it gets counted here. Today we surpassed 30,000 pageviews for the first time.

The blue line shows unique visitors. The past few days we've had 4,500 unique people visit the site; up from 2,500 a few days ago.

I thought this would have leveled off, but it seems we're picking up steam. Hang on, we may be in for a wild ride around here.


----------



## Angela

I just hope the tone of the boards doesn't change...


----------



## Guest

It wont, that's why we have Mods.  It is their unpleasant duty to keep the boards they way we like it.  Up to this point it's been pretty easy.  It can be a very difficult job.  

The important thing to remember if we do attract unpleasant posters, let the mods do their job, don't try to do it for them.  It's why they make the big bucks(yes, I know, JK)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yep, I think our mod team is very committed to maintaining the "tone" of this place, even as we grow.


----------



## Dori

Interesting Harvey,  thank you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey,

How many actual members to we have. . . .maybe that was shown in the graph but it didn't jump out at me.  I mean, I know we get a lot of 'visitors' and 'guests' (Hi guest), but I was wondering how many were registered members?

No reason, just curious.

(NOT padding posts!!)



Ann
(or maybe there's somewhere this is displayed on the board. . .I haven't explored)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ann, I believe if you scroll down to the bottom of the page where the stats are it will give the members number.

Interesting chart Harvey.


----------



## Leslie

At this moment, we have 635 registered members, Ann. I think that number is probably pretty accurate for unique members. I know Harvey has two or three accounts (admin, one for testing) but I think he's the only one. 

L


----------



## Guest

I have 6 names, trying hard to win the decalgirl skin!  OK not really, just kiding.


----------



## Yollo

Vampyre said:


> I have 6 names, trying hard to win the decalgirl skin! OK not really, just kiding.


Hmm. (Goes and creates 17 more KB accounts)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ahh, don't try it, Vampyre! We have secret controls to detect those nefarious attempts to beat the system. 

/cackles evilly


----------



## Guest

Hey Harvey,
Looks like the CDC is going to use Google in some way for data-mining for up to the minute info. on where flu outbreaks are occurring based on peoples' inquiries about colds.  Maybe you got some other nefarious activity you could partake of with all the factoids we've been pumping your way!


----------



## KBoards Admin

If the CDC were data-mining this site, there would be a lot of analysts in Atlanta scratching their heads, I think.


----------



## Guest

Not that I'd every do it here  but I do know how to get around a lot of that security stuff. >more eviler laughter<


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Yeah, I know there are ways around it. I have a few tricks to detect duplicate registrations from the same person/email/ISP - I have to do this for spam control - but someone really trying to cloak themselves can get around those. That's where my 6th sense kicks in on who's "real" and who's "unreal".


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey said:


> ^ Yeah, I know there are ways around it. I have a few tricks to detect duplicate registrations from the same person/email/ISP - I have to do this for spam control - but someone really trying to cloak themselves can get around those. That's where my 6th sense kicks in on who's "real" and who's "unreal".


In other words; Harvey has Spidy senses. . .don't test them!

Ann


----------



## KCFoggin

Well, I'm doing my best to get this Kindle Board out there 

The link below is only a screen capture of part of my signature on a Forum I moderate. It's a large Forum with over 75,000 members. On the Forum, if you click on "I love my Kindle" it takes you to this Kindle Board 

http://upload.pbase.com/image/106166797


----------



## Leslie

KCFoggin said:


> Well, I'm doing my best to get this Kindle Board out there
> 
> The link below is only a screen capture of part of my signature on a Forum I moderate. It's a large Forum with over 75,000 members. On the Forum, if you click on "I love my Kindle" it takes you to this Kindle Board
> 
> http://upload.pbase.com/image/106166797


The Bird Forum, interesting! Do we know if there is a relationship between birders and kindlers?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KCFoggin said:


> Well, I'm doing my best to get this Kindle Board out there
> 
> The link below is only a screen capture of part of my signature on a Forum I moderate. It's a large Forum with over 75,000 members. On the Forum, if you click on "I love my Kindle" it takes you to this Kindle Board
> 
> http://upload.pbase.com/image/106166797


Great, KC! I sneak it in in another Kindle forum I'm in occasionally; as in, here's a link to some pics...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> The Bird Forum, interesting! Do we know if there is a relationship between birders and kindlers?
> 
> L


I'm a birder! My birding blog is www.birdlist.blogspot.com Not as good as your photos!

KC, You run the Bird Forum? I'm a member! I don't go online very often, especially since I got onto Kindleboards.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KCFoggin said:


> Well, I'm doing my best to get this Kindle Board out there
> 
> The link below is only a screen capture of part of my signature on a Forum I moderate. It's a large Forum with over 75,000 members. On the Forum, if you click on "I love my Kindle" it takes you to this Kindle Board
> 
> http://upload.pbase.com/image/106166797


Great idea KCF, the more the merrier.


----------



## KCFoggin

Leslie said:


> The Bird Forum, interesting! Do we know if there is a relationship between birders and kindlers?
> 
> L


I've come across a great many birders who are avid readers. Thanks to its small size Kindle could be an amazing aid in birding identification books if it were in color  My Kindle now comes along in my camera bag for the quiet times when there is little bird action around me or if am waiting for a particular shot.


----------



## KCFoggin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm a birder! My birding blog is www.birdlist.blogspot.com Not as good as your photos!
> 
> *KC, You run the Bird Forum*? I'm a member! I don't go online very often, especially since I got onto Kindleboards.
> 
> Betsy


LOL Betsy. I'm just a small part of running that Forum. Will make a point to check out your blog.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KCFoggin said:


> I've come across a great many birders who are avid readers. Thanks to its small size Kindle could be an amazing aid in birding identification books if it were in color  My Kindle now comes along in my camera bag for the quiet times when there is little bird action around me or if am waiting for a particular shot.


Great idea! I'd love to have _Pete Dunne's Essential Guide_ on my Kindle...

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dearest KindleBoards members:

Today, we broke a new record for this forum, with 7,000 unique individuals visiting us. Some more unique than others. (Ha! That joke never gets old.) 

In fact, we're at 7,312 - and we've three hours left in the day (Pacific time). 

Thank you. Please resume your normal posting activities. 

Harvey
Secretary, Ministry of Statistics and Diversions
KindleBoards.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow!  I've been off all day, can't wait to see what kind of stuff has been going on!

Betsy


----------



## Marci

Harvey said:


> Dearest KindleBoards members:
> 
> Today, we broke a new record for this forum, with 7,000 unique individuals visiting us. Some more unique than others. (Ha! That joke never gets old.)
> 
> In fact, we're at 7,312 - and we've three hours left in the day (Pacific time).
> 
> Thank you. Please resume your normal posting activities.
> 
> Harvey
> Secretary, Ministry of Statistics and Diversions
> KindleBoards.com


This is great!


----------



## Dori

Harvey, how long did it take you to count those stats?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

When looking at the stats I also noticed we are well over 700 members now!! WOO HOO!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

8 new members so far this morning!  It must be the Dr Pepper free coupon information....

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Oh no! people are skipping church and joining us...we're in big trouble now!

We are not the First Church of Kindle or the Kindle Kult.


----------



## theresa57

Hi y'all! 
Things are a little slow here at work this morning, so I ambled on over here from the Kindle discussion group on Amazon, and decided to sign up! I am crazy about my Kindle, so I'll probably be dropping in to read the boards frequently.


----------



## Guest

Howdy and welcome,

If you love Kindle and all things Kindle, then you're in the right place.  If it's about Kindle, there is a thread for it somewhere.  If not, start your own.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

theresa57 said:


> Hi y'all!
> Things are a little slow here at work this morning, so I ambled on over here from the Kindle discussion group on Amazon, and decided to sign up! I am crazy about my Kindle, so I'll probably be dropping in to read the boards frequently.


Welcome, Theresa!

Be sure to check out the Tips&Tricks, the Book Corner for info about bargains and free books and really good reads, and the Accessories for good stuff to go WITH your Kindle!

Betsy!


----------



## KCFoggin

theresa57 said:


> Hi y'all!
> Things are a little slow here at work this morning, so I ambled on over here from the Kindle discussion group on Amazon, and decided to sign up! I am crazy about my Kindle, so I'll probably be dropping in to read the boards frequently.


Hi Theresa and a warm welcome from another relatively new Kindle Board fanatic


----------



## Guest

Welcome, Theresa.

It is always nice to meet another who knows how to really spell that name.


----------



## theresa57

Well, I must confess- I was supposed to be Teresa, as my mom liked a singer named Teresa Brewer. However, the nurse put the "H" in my name, so I was actually named by a nurse! 

I've had my Kindle since September, and it goes everywhere with me. Last week, as I was leaving home at 5am to go to work, I realized I had left my Kindle at home on it's charger. I turned that car right around and went back! lol


----------



## Suzanne

Hello Theresa & welcome! It's so nice to be around fellow Kindle-aholics!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

theresa57 said:


> Well, I must confess- I was supposed to be Teresa, as my mom liked a singer named Teresa Brewer. However, the nurse put the "H" in my name, so I was actually named by a nurse!


Til I Waltz Again With You, Let Me Go Lover ... a tiny singer with a big voice. Now I'm going to have to listen to some of her music tonight.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vampyre said:


> If it's about Kindle, there is a thread for it somewhere.


Even if it's not about Kindle, there's probably a thread for it somewhere. . . .

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

theresa57 said:


> Hi y'all!
> Things are a little slow here at work this morning, so I ambled on over here from the Kindle discussion group on Amazon, and decided to sign up! I am crazy about my Kindle, so I'll probably be dropping in to read the boards frequently.


Welcome Theresa! We are so happy you decided to join us. Look forward to reading more posts from you.

Linda


----------



## Leslie

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Even if it's not about Kindle, there's probably a thread for it somewhere. . . .
> 
> Ann


And if there isn't, start one! Welcome Theresa, glad to have you here!

L


----------



## Angela

Hi Theresa and welcome!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Guess I'd better tuck in my shirt - I'm expecting we'll have a lot of visitors in the boards today!!

Two of the largest gadget sites - Gizmodo and Engadget - each posted stories this morning and linked to KindleBoards:

http://gizmodo.com/5100073/refurbished-amazon-kindles-surface-for-360

http://www.engadget.com/2008/11/30/refurb-kindles-now-available-for-329-please-try-to-contain-yo/


----------



## Atunah

Do we have enough seating available ?


----------



## KBoards Admin

We're setting up some folding chairs from the back room.


----------



## Guest

Fire up the space heaters!


----------



## Atunah

I put on a pot of coffee and a pot of tea. I also have some Glühwein simmering


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great news Harvey, the more the merrier.


----------



## KCFoggin

And seeing how Amazon asked if I cared to write a review on my Kindle purchase this a.m., I did and provided a link to here for some very helpful reading.  Should appear in the "next 48 hours" or so they say


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I don't expect many folks from the gizmodo site. The responses that were there when I looked were fairly derisive. On the order of "people pay MONEY for this thing" and "All it does is read books" First thing I thought was, "no, _it _doesn't read books, _you _have to be able to read . . . so perhaps you shouldn't have one." But I just quickly closed the tab and came back here where it's friendly.

Ann


----------



## Guest

I suppose I'll have to make spaghetti...


----------



## KBoards Admin

KCFoggin said:


> And seeing how Amazon asked if I cared to write a review on my Kindle purchase this a.m., I did and provided a link to here for some very helpful reading. Should appear in the "next 48 hours" or so they say


Awesome idea! I hope Amazon doesn't filter out the link. That is a great way of spreading word about these boards.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Well, I don't expect many folks from the gizmodo site. The responses that were there when I looked were fairly derisive. On the order of "people pay MONEY for this thing" and "All it does is read books" First thing I thought was, "no, _it _doesn't read books, _you _have to be able to read . . . so perhaps you shouldn't have one." But I just quickly closed the tab and came back here where it's friendly.
> 
> Ann


Ha! Yes, don't expect much support from those comments. I like Gizmodo, but there's an attitude among the commenters that the way to look cool and sophisticated is to trash any gadgets out there. (Apple products seem to get a pass - sometimes deservedly, sometimes not.) The same applies to Engadget.

PS If you're appalled at what they say about Kindle, you should read what they've said about Zune in the past two years.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Given that we've had our most people online here ever (409 just now), something must be working!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

And we're just 90 posts away from 25,000...

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> And we're just 90 posts away from 25,000...
> 
> L


I'll do my part.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Should be a piece of cake...

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Harvey said:


> Awesome idea! I hope Amazon doesn't filter out the link. That is a great way of spreading word about these boards.


I hope Amazon doesn't filter out the link also.


----------



## KCFoggin

Harvey said:


> Ha! Yes, don't expect much support from those comments. I like Gizmodo, but there's an attitude among the commenters that the way to look cool and sophisticated is to trash any gadgets out there. (Apple products seem to get a pass - sometimes deservedly, sometimes not.) The same applies to Engadget.


I have learned from moderating that there will always be a certain few that are not happy unless they are doing as much damage with their words as possible. A pathetic group actually.


----------



## Susan B

Harvey said:


> We're setting up some folding chairs from the back room.


I called the caterer!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Given that we've had our most people online here ever (409 just now), something must be working!
> 
> Betsy


I just saw that stat also. 409 is great, also saw our membership is at 839.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think you mean membership is at 839!  Wahooo!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think you mean membership is at 839! Wahooo!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for catching that Betsy, I corrected it.  839!!


----------



## Leslie

Should I be worried? Betsy is obviously hard at work at overtaking me.... 

*Our Top Ten List*

*Leslie 2078
Betsy the Quilter 2003*
*Angela 1458
Bacardi Jim 1279*
*Linda Cannon-Mott 867
Vampyre 824
chynared21 801*
*Kirstin 727*
*Harvey 651
gertiekindle 642*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, I just need to get a life. 

Gonna start quilting this week. Got some stuff due, including a commission. I really need to start stop goofing off.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, I just need to get a life.
> 
> Gonna start quilting this week. Got some stuff due, including a commission. I really need to start goofing off.
> 
> BEtsy


START goofing off? LOL...isn't that what we have all been up to? I am so depressed about going back to work tomorrow...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> START goofing off? LOL...isn't that what we have all been up to? I am so depressed about going back to work tomorrow...


OOOPS I meant STOP goofing off.... LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

I'm catching up on Angela.


----------



## Florida Kev

Well good news travels!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I can't believe I made the list.  No wonder my Christmas decorations aren't up yet and my shopping isn't done.  This is more fun.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm catching up on Angela.


that is because you have to have the last word!!


----------



## Guest

Zyzygy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Florida Kev said:


> Well good news travels!


Love your Avatar.

"That is the ugliest lamp I have ever seen."


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Love your Avatar.
> 
> "That is the ugliest lamp I have ever seen."


Fra-gi-le. It must be Italian.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's a Major Award!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Don't want to waste electricity.


----------



## Florida Kev

*Deck the halls with boughs of horry, ra ra ra ra ra, ra ra ra ra. *

_(For real, due to some major family drama my dad actually took us to Chinese dinner one Christmas. So many parts of this movie ring true to my family)_

Ralphie lovers, please see my post under Not Quite Kindle section.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Off topic?



Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I'll get us back on track...with this post, I have hit 2100! Whoo-wee!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I'll get us back on track...with this post, I have hit 2100! Whoo-wee!
> 
> L


Wahoo, Leslie! and only 1500 of them were Hugh Jackman photos... 
Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Leslie! I am trying to reach a 1000.


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congrats Leslie! I am trying to reach a 1000.


You'll make it in no time. You're just a little behind because you were away for the holiday.

And for Betsy...1501!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Oh I love the way that shirt/textile is hugging Hugh's chest. Nice  I'm thinking the fabric perhaps is cotton or a mix of cotton jersey.  Makes me want to reach a 1000 even more in hopes of getting a pic.   And to stay on topic we are indeed breaking records. I see our membership continues to grow which is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> I'll get us back on track...with this post, I have hit 2100! Whoo-wee!
> 
> L


congrats Leslie!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Leslie said:


> Should I be worried? Betsy is obviously hard at work at overtaking me....
> 
> *Our Top Ten List*
> 
> *Leslie 2078
> Betsy the Quilter 2003*
> *Angela 1458
> Bacardi Jim 1279*
> *Linda Cannon-Mott 867
> Vampyre 824
> chynared21 801*
> *Kirstin 727*
> *Harvey 651
> gertiekindle 642*


Yikes! I'm going to get booted out of my own forum for imperfect attendance! Or, at least, failure to speak up in class.


----------



## Angela

Harvey said:


> Yikes! I'm going to get booted out of my own forum for imperfect attendance! Or, at least, failure to speak up in class.


Just start posting like BJ and you will catch up in no time!!


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> Just start posting like BJ and you will catch up in no time!!


Kettle.


----------



## Dori

Leslie said:


> You'll make it in no time. You're just a little behind because you were away for the holiday.
> 
> And for Betsy...1501!


Is the fabric Felt? Bet Leslie would like for it to be.


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> Is the fabric Felt? Bet Leslie would like for it to be.


I would like to have felt it! And the man inside, too... 

Uh oh, uh oh, off topic!

L


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dori said:


> Is the fabric Felt? Bet Leslie would like for it to be.


LOL. I enjoy your wit, Dori.


----------



## Marci

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wahoo, Leslie! and only 1500 of them were Hugh Jackman photos...
> Betsy


ROTFL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Marci said:


> ROTFL!


I take it you've been to the Australia the Movie textile discussion thread... 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congrats Leslie! I am trying to reach a 1000.


Linda, you're almost there! Maybe today...

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I'm working on it and I am not padding my posts either, like a certain someone BJ.  

Linda


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I'm working on it and I am not padding my posts either, like a certain someone BJ.
> 
> Linda


Moving on up!!


----------



## Florida Kev

hi i am padding my posts.


----------



## Angela

Florida Kev said:


> no really i am





Florida Kev said:


> no really i am


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hi Florida Kev!   We are going to get a yellow flag.   I want to reach 1000 today.


----------



## Florida Kev

Linda good luck, and hope you respond via board promptly. Want to know how your doing.


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I'm working on it and I am not padding my posts either, like a certain someone BJ.
> 
> Linda


I hope you have sufficient fingers to point at the others doing it.


----------



## Guest

I'd never do something like that.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I'm just going to post here to pad my numbers, because I'm too bloody tired right now to do much else!


----------



## Guest

And everybody read *IN HER NAME*!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Bacardi Jim said:


> And everybody read *IN HER NAME*!


Yeah, what Jim said! <Psst - I'll pay ya later for that!>


----------



## Leslie

Welcome to Linda, the newest member of the 1000 posts club!
*
Top Ten
*
Leslie 2214
Betsy the Quilter 2192
Angela 1709
Bacardi Jim 1391
*Linda Cannon-Mott 1000*
Vampyre 864
chynared21 816
Kirstin 752
gertiekindle 719
Harvey 684

L


----------



## KBoards Admin

/ Harv tries to think of 15 witty things to say so that he can knock gertie out of 9th place.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Watch out Harvey, you are getting *almost* as bad as BJ.  

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> / Harv tries to think of 15 witty things to say so that he can knock gertie out of 9th place.


And I'll answer every one.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> Welcome to Linda, the newest member of the 1000 posts club!
> *
> Top Ten
> *
> Leslie 2214
> Betsy the Quilter 2192
> Angela 1709
> Bacardi Jim 1391
> *Linda Cannon-Mott 1000*
> Vampyre 864
> chynared21 816
> Kirstin 752
> gertiekindle 719
> Harvey 684
> 
> L


Thanks so much Leslie! I wanted to get to 1000 last night but cold med knocked me out. 2 chapters of The Stand & I woke up this morning with Ruby by my side. Sure I got an eye roll  from hubby on that.

Linda


----------



## Lynn

Gosh- here you all are getting over 1000 posts and I'm still working on getting to 100. Guess I need to stop just reading/lurking and actually post something


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lynn said:


> Gosh- here you all are getting over 1000 posts and I'm still working on getting to 100. Guess I need to stop just reading/lurking and actually post something


And you just did! Now say "thank you" and you'll be up to 72.


----------



## Lynn

Thank you Gertie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Welcome to Linda, the newest member of the 1000 posts club!
> *
> Top Ten
> *
> Leslie 2214
> Betsy the Quilter 2192
> Angela 1709
> Bacardi Jim 1391
> *Linda Cannon-Mott 1000*
> Vampyre 864
> chynared21 816
> Kirstin 752
> gertiekindle 719
> Harvey 684
> 
> L


Congratulations, Linda!!!!

Pouring the champagne...










Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ahhhhh thank you Betsy.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Now you can eagerly anticipate your leet post!


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> Or dress your Kindle up.


Well I painted my car and I put sticker on my computer of some of the games I've played. I never considered that dressing them up.



> Top Ten
> 
> Leslie 2214
> Betsy the Quilter 2192
> Angela 1709
> Bacardi Jim 1391
> Linda Cannon-Mott 1000
> Vampyre 864
> chynared21 816
> Kirstin 752
> gertiekindle 719
> Harvey 684


I am number 6 looking to over take number 5 ASAP!


----------



## Dori

Our membership numers seem to be sailing upwards this evening.  Welcome folks!


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> "Ever go a week without a rationalization?"


Ever go a week with out a put down?


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> Ever go a week with out a put down?


Wow. Sorry.  All comments/jokes removed.


----------



## Guest

I was just giving you a hard time.  I wasn't upset.


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Ahhhhh thank you Betsy.
> 
> Linda


I hope you were drinking that at work! Hic!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo we're over 900 members!!!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

900 - cool! Do we get to have a party when we hit 1000?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Party, party! We could have a theme party where we all dress up. Toga party!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

<Visions of _Animal House_ with John Belishi>


----------



## Leslie

kreelanwarrior said:


> <Visions of _Animal House_ with John Belishi>


Belushi, Mike. Go back three squares and don't pass GO.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!

Or we could dress as our favorite character from the Men's Adventure thread...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL!
> 
> Or we could dress as our favorite character from the Men's Adventure thread...
> 
> Betsy


Oh, that gives me an excuse for Hugh post! Or a physique pictorial post! Or both!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As I said, there is no question that Hugh is not the answer to.



Beats the heck out of the TiVo vs DVR debate that's broken out in the Gadgets thread.  

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

> Or we could dress as our favorite character from the Men's Adventure thread...


Oh, jeeze! Now THAT would be something! LOL!


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As I said, there is no question that Hugh is not the answer to.
> 
> 
> 
> Beats the heck out of the TiVo vs DVR debate that's broken out in the Gadgets thread.
> 
> Betsy


I don't understand the debate. If you turn off the "recommendations" function of Tivo, it is *exactly* the same as any other DVR on the market. "There can be only one." Hogwash! It's like debating the superiority of a Black and Decker blender over a Proctor-Silex.


----------



## Guest

Black and Decker for the win.. the other one sounds to alien...


----------



## Atunah

Um, sorry, keep your Procter and your black and decker. My Vitamix can grind bricks  

Suggestions are just a tiny part of Tivo. Not one unit on the market out there has such diverse search and program options and functions than a Tivo. It has nothing in common with the lousy unit I get from my cable company. 

Once you have a Tivo, everything else pales in compare.


----------



## Guest

Atunah said:


> Um, sorry, keep your Procter and your black and decker. My Vitamix can grind bricks
> 
> Suggestions are just a tiny part of Tivo. Not one unit on the market out there has such diverse search and program options and functions than a Tivo. It has nothing in common with the lousy unit I get from my cable company.
> 
> Once you have a Tivo, everything else pales in compare.


I don't have a cable DVR. I have a Dish TV DVR. Reviews indicate that the only real difference is that my guide only looks a week ahead instead of nine days, but I get a better picture than TiVo. I can't get recommendations. All other features are identical, though the TiVo interface is _slightly_ less clunky.*shrug*


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't have a cable DVR. I have a Dish TV DVR. Reviews indicate that the only real difference is that my guide only looks a week ahead instead of nine days, but I get a better picture than TiVo. I can't get recommendations. All other features are identical, though the TiVo interface is _slightly_ less clunky.*shrug*


Can your DVR download movies directly from netflix or amazon? The tivo hd can, and I love that feature (it reminds me a bit of kindle....only instant movie downloads instead of novels).


----------



## Leslie

Since I've gotten my Kindle, I don't have time to watch movies. I cancelled all the premium features on my cable subscription and everything in the netflix queue is for my daughter.

L


----------



## Guest

The only reason I have HBO is to watch True Blood.  It's finished its run for this season.  Since I received my Kindle, I don't watch much of anything except for Heroes and Chuck on Mondays.  MY DVR is overflow almost.

It's a crappy local cable HD/DVR set that I don't really like but have no real choice in.  I used to have Dish Networks and I loved them.  I loved my old DVR I had with them to.

Sadly, there are so many tress around me now, I cant get a satellite signal in here.  I was one of the first people in this area to get Dishnet and the trees were a lot smaller then.

Oh well...if I lost cable tomorrow, I'd not miss it.  I can watch Chuck and Heroes on line if I have to.  Netflix also carries Heroes for instant viewing.

I use my Netflix so I'll have something to watch at work.  This weekend, I'll be watching Ironman again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great, now we've derailed two threads into a TiVo-DVR debate and I'm responsible for the second one.

*sobs*

Betsy


----------



## Guest

No egg nog and Christmas cookies for you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vampyre said:


> No egg nog and Christmas cookies for you


Oh, well, I'm trying to lose weight...

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great, now we've derailed two threads into a TiVo-DVR debate and I'm responsible for the second one.
> 
> *sobs*
> 
> Betsy


How did that happen?? For a moment I thought I had clicked on the wrong thread!!


----------



## Leslie

To get this back on track...we are just 80 members shy of 1000, and not that far from 30,000 posts! Definitely time for a Kindlebration!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Definitely!


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> To get this back on track...we are just 80 members shy of 1000, and not that far from 30,000 posts! Definitely time for a Kindlebration!
> 
> L


Are they bringing their TiVos and DVRs?


----------



## Dori

are tivos and dvr's bigger than a breadbox,  and we are getting closed to 1000 all the time.  932 showing as we speak,  u do the math,  I am tired.


----------



## katiekat1066

LOL, Dori - 68


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

934 now so only 66 away from a 1000.


----------



## Guest

Dori said:


> are tivos and dvr's bigger than a breadbox, and we are getting closed to 1000 all the time. 932 showing as we speak, u do the math, I am tired.


DVRs and TiVo's are essentially digital versions of a VCR. While basically the same they do vary in features and services available.


----------



## Leslie

And the newest member of the 1000 posts club is Vampyre! Congratulations, Vampy! Glad to have you in the club.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Vampyre, way to go!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kongratulations, Vampy!!  We love having you here.... your posts brighten my day!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

WTG, Vampy.  Knew you would get to the magic 1000 quickly.  Hoping I'll join you soon.


----------



## chynared21

*Woo hoo Vampy~!*


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> WTG, Vampy. Knew you would get to the magic 1000 quickly. Hoping I'll join you soon.





PraiseGod13 said:


> Kongratulations, Vampy!! We love having you here.... your posts brighten my day!!


Thank you all. I like being here. You two are also very close.


----------



## Angela

Congrats Vamp!


----------



## Guest

First the Kindle Boards, then the world!


----------



## Guest

Now are our long Summer days brought short
We guard them from the fearsome Harvest Moon.
Her face protects our fabled pirate's fort
And with Her turning pirates change their tune
Kill, die, jump, fly.
A hero wins, a hero dies...
And yet they live, I'll tell you why:
They fill our need, whate'er their guise.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Now are our long Summer days brought short
> We guard them from the fearsome Harvest Moon.
> Her face protects our fabled pirate's fort
> And with Her turning pirates change their tune
> Kill, die, jump, fly.
> A hero wins, a hero dies...
> And yet they live, I'll tell you why:
> They fill our need, whate'er their guise.


Are you post padding again?


----------



## Marci

Leslie said:


> And the newest member of the 1000 posts club is Vampyre! Congratulations, Vampy! Glad to have you in the club.
> 
> L


Congrats, Vampyre!

Mmmm, how long before you hit 2,000 ?!? 

Marci


----------



## Guest

tommorrow...or the day after 1950....


----------



## Angela

Vampyre said:


> tommorrow...or the day after 1950....


You had better get busy if you are gonna make 2000 by tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> Are you post padding again?


Was it that bad? It started out pretty decent, but then I got drunk and forgot the rhymes. 

Was it _that_ bad?


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Was it that bad? It started out pretty decent, but then I got drunk and forgot the rhymes.
> 
> Was it _that_ bad?


No, not that bad... just trying to figure out how it relates to breaking records.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> First the Kindle Boards, then the world!


I feel like your puppet for saying it, but........

What are we doing tomorrow night, Brain-that-isn't-me?

I just can't help myself.


----------



## Guest

Woot!  Narf!


----------



## Guest

Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> No, not that bad... just trying to figure out how it relates to breaking records.


It was a lunatic paean to Vampy.


----------



## Guest

> Paean (pronounced as the last two syllables of "European", IPA: /ˈpiːən/) is a term used to describe a type of triumphal or grateful song, usually choral though sometimes individual. It comes from the ancient Greek use of the term, which was also used as the name of the healer of the gods.


I had to go look that up...

Thanks. I is smartur nOw


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> It was a lunatic paean to Vampy.


Well of course, make perfect sense now...


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


I don't want to be an elf no more?


----------



## Guest

You're the elf? Oh...no wonder this doesn't fit.


----------



## Guest

Narf!

They just won't understand.  You know that.  And yet you have lured me in to your megalomaniac plan to.......


----------



## Angela




----------



## Guest

> one affected with or exhibiting megalomania


D'OH!



> A psychopathological condition characterized by delusional fantasies of wealth, power, or omnipotence.
> An obsession with grandiose or extravagant things or actions.


OK Just kidding that time..no really!


----------



## Leslie

And congrats to Angela on a nice, even 2000! 

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> And congrats to Angela on a nice, even 2000!
> 
> L


Yeah, and her # 2000 was even on topic. . . .unlike _some _posts in this thread. . . .


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Angela said:


>


Congrats twin on your 1000 post!! WOO HOO!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Depending on how you look at it, we're either 45 or 28 members away from 1000, woohoo!  Harvey/Leslie/Verena--do you know why the numbers differ when one looks at the "Members" link or at the bottom of the Kindleboards home page?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Depending on how you look at it, we're either 45 or 28 members away from 1000, woohoo! Harvey/Leslie/Verena--do you know why the numbers differ when one looks at the "Members" link or at the bottom of the Kindleboards home page?
> 
> Betsy


I believe that the members page shows the actual current members, while the link at the bottom shows anyone who has ever signed up. The number doesn't drop even if someone's account is deleted.

L


----------



## Guest

They're BJ and the Vamp
BJ and the Vamp
They leave their evil stamp
Everywhere they camp
To prove their posting worth
They spread sarcastic mirth
They're okay
They're BJ and the Vamp


----------



## Guest

N A R K errrr N A R F!!!



> 100 Guests, 96 Users


I do find these totals impressive.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> I do find these totals impressive.


Really? Take a look at THIS!

*destroys Vampy's innocence forever*


----------



## Leslie

Looks like GertieKindle will be joining the ranks of Shakespeare very soon...

Leslie 2560
Betsy the Quilter 2439
Angela 2000
Bacardi Jim 1668
Linda Cannon-Mott 1302
Vampyre 1094
*gertiekindle 977*
chynared21 931
Kirstin 764
Harvey 756


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Go Gertie!


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> Really? Take a look at THIS!
> 
> *destroys Vampy's innocence forever*


It might have been more destructive to my innocence forever if you had posted something. Or was i supposed to spend 3 min looking for the hidden link.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> It might have been more destructive to my innocence forever if you had posted something. Or was i supposed to spend 3 min looking for the hidden link.


I was leaving it up to your imagination.


----------



## Angela

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Yeah, and her # 2000 was even on topic. . . .unlike _some _posts in this thread. . . .


I tried Ann... sometimes it's hard to stop some from straying from topic!

Thanks everyone for the congrats on my 2000th post! My posting may slow to a crawl now. I would like to actually read more on the Kindle than the boards for a change! I will be keeping close watch on a few of the threads and still check out the recommendations, and of course I will be participating in the Outlander book club in January, but I need to try and curb my OCD behavior where KB is concerned and do a better job of prioritizing my time with my family, my home, my health and my hobbies. My days as a "power poster" must come to an end so that I can find a better balance. This is going to be hard for me, cause I really love this place, but I must try to control my time better!


----------



## Marci

Angela said:


> I tried Ann... sometimes it's hard to stop some from straying from topic!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the congrats on my 2000th post! My posting may slow to a crawl now. I would like to actually read more on the Kindle than the boards for a change! I will be keeping close watch on a few of the threads and still check out the recommendations, and of course I will be participating in the Outlander book club in January, but I need to try and curb my OCD behavior where KB is concerned and do a better job of prioritizing my time with my family, my home, my health and my hobbies. My days as a "power poster" must come to an end so that I can find a better balance. This is going to be hard for me, cause I really love this place, but I must try to control my time better!


Angela,

I'm saddened that you will no longer be as active as you have been. I believe everyone can related to your desire for balance. I don't post nearly as much as you do yet I fully understand you when you say _"curb my OCD behavior where KB is concerned"_ & that "_This is going to be hard for me, cause I really love this place, but I must try to control my time better!"_

*Love* the fact that you are slowing down on a high note: 2,000 is awesome! 

See you in the Book Klubs,

Marci


----------



## Angela

Marci said:


> Angela,
> 
> I'm saddened that you will no longer be as active as you have been. I believe everyone can related to your desire for balance. I don't post nearly as much as you do yet I fully understand you when you say _"curb my OCD behavior where KB is concerned"_ & that "_This is going to be hard for me, cause I really love this place, but I must try to control my time better!"_
> 
> *Love* the fact that you are slowing down on a high note: 2,000 is awesome!
> 
> See you in the Book Klubs,
> 
> Marci


Thanks Marci! I hadn't planned on being here once again at 3am, but I just got back from Houston tonight and am too wound up to sleep. So I thought by reading the posts on the board might make me sleepy, but it's not working!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I just peeked at the stats and saw that we are averaging 2 and a half new members every day. Holy cow! Hope the half-member means someone from the waist up. It's better to have thinking heads than mostly feet right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela,

Coming to visit instead of living here is a good thing!  We'll miss you but enjoy talking to you when you pop in!  Enjoy yourself!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations to Chynared, newest member of the Shakespeare club. And as predicted, Gertiekindle has joined too.

*Leslie 2783
Betsy the Quilter 2776
Angela 2137
Bacardi Jim 1855
Linda Cannon-Mott 1488
Vampyre 1176
gertiekindle 1058
chynared21 1006*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Congratulations to Chynared, newest member of the Shakespeare club. And as predicted, Gertiekindle has joined too.
> 
> *Leslie 2783
> Betsy the Quilter 2776
> Angela 2137
> Bacardi Jim 1855
> Linda Cannon-Mott 1488
> Vampyre 1176
> gertiekindle 1058
> chynared21 1006*


Well we're Movin' on Up!
To the east side!
To a dee-luxe apartment in the sky
We're movin' on up!
To the east side!
We've finally got a piece of the pie!

Thought I'd post paean of praise to myself and Chynared before Jim started rhyming again.


----------



## Leslie

gertiekindle said:


> Well we're Movin' on Up!
> To the east side!
> To a dee-luxe apartment in the sky
> We're movin' on up!
> To the east side!
> We've finally got a piece of the pie!
> 
> Thought I'd post paean of praise to myself and Chynared before Jim started rhyming again.


Hahahaha, very good...!


----------



## chynared21

gertiekindle said:


> Well we're Movin' on Up!
> To the east side!
> To a dee-luxe apartment in the sky
> We're movin' on up!
> To the east side!
> We've finally got a piece of the pie!
> 
> Thought I'd post paean of praise to myself and Chynared before Jim started rhyming again.


*LMAO...love it Gertie!!!

Thanks Leslie...I didn't even catch it myself. Leave it to Betsy to stalk me and I didn't even know it *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think the men are gaining ground, too.  Isn't the ratio less than it was?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I also see that Betsy is close on my heels...  

L


----------



## Angela

Looks like BJ is catching up to me and Betsy is leaving me behind!!  

I am trying to control the urge to obsess and going crazy with the reply button again! Just have to keep telling myself... "you don't have reply to every post... this is NOT a competition!"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I also see that Betsy is close on my heels...
> 
> L


I'm stalking you, Leslie...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

And this post makes 2800 for me!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats, Leslie!!

(Using Harvey's thumbnail linkmaker here--you can click on Hugh)



Betsy


----------



## Leslie

You are going to be a 2800 in just seconds, I think!

Love that shot of Hugh, thanks!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Congrats, Leslie!!
> 
> (Using Harvey's thumbnail linkmaker here--you can click on Hugh)
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I just thought I would mention there are some old folks on this board who can no longer exercise. We appreciate your posting photos like this to get our pulse rate up without doing anything that might cause a broken hip.


----------



## Dori

What record did this just break?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dori said:


> What record did this just break?


It was a gift for Leslie in celebration of her breaking the 2800 ceiling. 

Betsy


----------



## Guest

This is post number 500 for me. I am now a Jane Austen. Hip Hip Hooray!!


----------



## Angela

LuckyRainbow said:


> This is post number 500 for me. I am now a Jane Austen. Hip Hip Hooray!!


Congrats LR!! woo hoo!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LuckyRainbow said:


> This is post number 500 for me. I am now a Jane Austen. Hip Hip Hooray!!


WOO HOO LR!! Congrats on your 500 posts. I don't think you will catch your better half though! 
Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congratulations, LR! Woohoo!










Betsy


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> WOO HOO LR!! Congrats on your 500 posts. I don't think you will catch your better half though!
> Linda


This is just an exhibition, not a competition. *PLEASE*... no wagering.


----------



## Guest

500?!  Wow that's like a gazillion!


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> 500?! Wow that's like a gazillion!


Yeah... in _dog_ posts.


----------



## Guest

Hey, there is something to be said for quality over quantity.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Hey, there is something to be said for quality over quantity.


You mean your many, many posts about your Kindle's _clothes_?


----------



## Guest

That's coat dear, *coat*.


----------



## Guest

This is the thread that has no end
It just goes on and on my friend
Somebody started it
Not knowing what it was
Now we'll continue posting in it
Daily just because......


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> This is the thread that never ends
> Yes, it goes on and on my friends
> Somebody started it
> Not knowing what it was
> And we'll continue posting
> Daily in it just because......


I think the thread you are referring to would the the Australia one...


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> I think the thread you are referring to would the the Australia one...


I actually considered posting it there. But that would mean I'd have to go.... there.


----------



## katiekat1066

Curses! Now I've got that dang song stuck in my head!  

Katiekat


----------



## Guest

Plenty of sympathy for you Katie. Jim does that quite often to me. It brings back horrible nightmares of watching with my kids. Half hour of show, 2 hours of "THE SONG".


----------



## Leslie

And with this post, I reach 3000! Yahoo!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wahoo, Leslie!

Here's a present (I'm going to this in the Stump Leslie thread, too!)










Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> And with this post, I reach 3000! Yahoo!
> 
> L


*WOO HOO!! Way to go Leslie. Congratulations!*

Betsy I think this calls for champagne or balloons!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I gave Leslie a present.  See my earlier post!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wahoo, Leslie!
> 
> Here's a present (I'm going to this in the Stump Leslie thread, too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


That's even better. You are on the ball this morning woman!


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wahoo, Leslie!
> 
> Here's a present (I'm going to this in the Stump Leslie thread, too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


How did you find that picture of me, back when I had long blonde hair and a waist? LOL

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> How did you find that picture of me, back when I had long blonde hair and a waist? LOL
> 
> L


LOL, you absolutely gorgeous girl!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought that was you!  Part of your visiting nurse program, was it?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought that was you! Part of your visiting nurse program, was it?
> 
> Betsy


Yes. Hugh and I were working on some range-of-motion exercises.

L


----------



## Angela

Congratulations Leslie for making 3000!!


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> Congratulations Leslie for making 3000!!


Thank you, Angela!


----------



## Anju 

Angela said:


> Congratulations Leslie for making 3000!!


When do you actually have time to use your kindle between your range of motion exercises and posting?


----------



## Anju 

BTW you are the actual reason the records are breaking!


----------



## Leslie

Anju said:


> When do you actually have time to use your kindle between your range of motion exercises and posting?


Well, like I said, those ROM exercises were back when I had hair and a waist. Hugh has gone on to his sexy man endeavors and I've moved on to the Kindle.



L


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hey, a few seconds ago we broke 40,000 posts. And less than 20,000 of them were about Hugh Jackman!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> Hey, a few seconds ago we broke 40,000 posts. And less than 20,000 of them were about Hugh Jackman!


ROTFL...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Harvey said:


> Hey, a few seconds ago we broke 40,000 posts. And less than 20,000 of them were about Hugh Jackman!


As Betsy has said, There is not question on Kindleboards to which Hugh Jackman is not the answer.

And the Leslie corollary, In the rare case that Hugh Jackman is not the answer, Hibbing, Minnesota, is.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, the Kindleboards Axiom and the Leslie corollary.

My mother thanks you.

(Also from Hibbing: Bob Dylan).

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (Also from Hibbing: Bob Dylan).
> 
> Betsy


I was just listening to *Blood on the Tracks* this afternoon. Given our weather, I felt like I needed a little Shelter From the Storm!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Harvey said:


> Hey, a few seconds ago we broke 40,000 posts. And less than 20,000 of them were about Hugh Jackman!


LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I was just listening to *Blood on the Tracks* this afternoon. Given our weather, I felt like I needed a little Shelter From the Storm!


Love Dylan. Or should I say "Bobby DYE-lan" as the people in Hibbing do. Those that don't call him Bobby Zimmerman. My mom's cousin used to live in his former house in Hibbing.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

I need a ROM girl to come to my house. I have arthritis in my neck and back. I need some 'therapy' STAT!

Here ya go. you have probably seen this but you can never have too much of a good thing. I am really looking forward to this!


----------



## Leslie

And I see that Betsy has joined me in the 3000 posts club. Woo-hoo Betsy! Congratulations!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Betsy for being in the 3000 posts Klub!! Way to go!


----------



## Angela

Hip Hip Hooray for Betsy!! 3000 posts!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thank you, thank very much (deep bow!)

Still stalking Leslie.  : )

Betsy


----------



## Dori

Just noticed that we now have 1201 members.  Not long ago(edited to say Dec. 11) we were celebrating 1000.   We are Grooowwwiiinnngg.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Dori!  AND you have almost 700 posts!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Congrad Dori!


----------



## Marci

Anyone want to make bets as to what the membership will be at the end of January  

What incredible numbers.  YEAH, MODS! 

Marci


----------



## Leslie

Yes, we are growing! Welcome to any holiday Kindlers who decide to join us!

L


----------



## ljloula

So, are we like an official movement now, or what?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think we're going to take over the world!  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## nickih75

Well I can say that for finding you by "accident" this has been one of the friendliest places I've found.  I have read some of the posts on the Amazon Kindle Boards and some of those people are flat out MEAN!!  

Thank you all for being so great!


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think we're going to take over the world! Woohoo!
> 
> Betsy


Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## Lynn

Marci said:


> Anyone want to make bets as to what the membership will be at the end of January
> 
> What incredible numbers. YEAH, MODS!
> 
> Marci


Sounds like that would be a good contest question don't you think?

Lynn L.


----------



## Leslie

We are at 358 new members for this month; 573 new members in November. We'd need to average 28/members/day by the end of the month to match November. I predict, instead, we'll be at 1300 by the end of the month; 1600 by the end of January; and 2000 by the beginning of March. I predict a jump in February when all the back ordered Kindles start arriving.

I should tell you that I am great a making predictions that are always completely wrong. I never guess the Oscars right. So it will be interesting to see how these numbers turn out!

L


----------



## Marci

ljloula said:


> So, are we like an official movement now, or what?!





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think we're going to take over the world! Woohoo! Betsy


Love these quotes; they made me laugh 



Leslie said:


> We are at 358 new members for this month; 573 new members in November. We'd need to average 28/members/day by the end of the month to match November. I predict, instead, we'll be at 1300 by the end of the month; 1600 by the end of January; and 2000 by the beginning of March. I predict a jump in February when all the back ordered Kindles start arriving.
> 
> I should tell you that I am great a making predictions that are always completely wrong. I never guess the Oscars right. So it will be interesting to see how these numbers turn out!
> 
> L


Leslie -

Good predictions. I'm never good with numbers...for me it's little or lots  I think you are a bit high for December and I'd expect the floodgates to open in Jan-March as all the backordered Kindles arrive. After that, 

Marci


----------



## kjn33

I found you guys a couple of weeks ago, and just told a friend about the board today. I think it's going to grow & grow! Everybody seems nice & mature-which is usually not the case in some of these communities-I really enjoy coming here!
Kristie


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think we're going to take over the world! Woohoo!
> 
> Betsy


If we are going to take over the world....What country do you want? I can have Italy and Japan! I claim Italy and Japan!!!! If you want them, its going to be a fight to the death. Trust me I know KungFu and 50 other dangerous words....wait most of your have a better more broad vocabulary than me. I am doomed!


----------



## Leslie

kjn33 said:


> I found you guys a couple of weeks ago, and just told a friend about the board today. I think it's going to grow & grow! Everybody seems nice & mature-which is usually not the case in some of these communities-I really enjoy coming here!
> Kristie


Thank you, Kristie! And yes, encourage Kindle-owning as well as Kindle-wanting friends to join us. Everyone is welcome.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> I should tell you that I am great a making predictions that are always completely wrong. I never guess the Oscars right. So it will be interesting to see how these numbers turn out!
> 
> L


That's because Hugh Jackman can't win EVERYTHING! 

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Ann Von Hagel said:


> That's because Hugh Jackman can't win EVERYTHING!
> 
> Ann


Hahahaha, true! Good one, Ann!

L


----------



## Guest

Just ask yourself WWHJD(what would hugh jackman do?)


----------



## Leslie

Vampyre said:


> Just ask yourself WWHJD(what would hugh jackman do?)


When Hugh Jackman is not the answer, Hibbing, Minnesota, is.

L


----------



## Dori

woo hoo hoo 25 new members in two days  Welcome  you 25 people, you know who you are.  Come on Introduce yourself.


----------



## Dori

Our number of members is climbing every time I look at the boards.


----------



## Guest

Sure it is.  Now that Harvey is a 2 Kindle family man, he will be taken seriously now.


----------



## Leslie

Vampyre said:


> Sure it is. Now that Harvey is a 2 Kindle family man, he will be taken seriously now.


And "Kindlewidow" may need to change her user name, too!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> When Hugh Jackman is not the answer, Hibbing, Minnesota, is.
> 
> L


I wonder if Hugh has ever been to Hibbing?

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Do you see any Hugh Jackman statues there? No?  Then he hasn't been there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hibbing only puts up statues to people FROM Hibbing, like:
Bob Dylan
Roger Maris (61 home runs)
Vincent Bugliosi (Helter-Skelter)
Geno Palucci (Geno's Pizza)
Bus Andy (founder of Greyhound Bus)
Rudy Perpich (former governor of Minn)
Kevin McHale (former Celtics basketball player, now coach of the Minnesota Timberwolves)

It's a small town; no room for statues of people who just visited.


Betsy


----------



## Guest

Oh OK well it was just a guess anywway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My mom would know more; those were just off the top of my head.

Betsy
(contractually required to work Hibbing into as many conversations as possible or my mother will haunt me.)


----------



## Guest

How many Kindles are there?


----------



## Dori

come on mods,  can we get this thread back on topic.

j/k


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry, Dori!  Just a short veering off topic, really!  And some of our newer members ARE from Minnesota.  ;

1244 and counting!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

1244 and counting...and I just visited the Amazon board to spread some spam around. Let's hope a few new folks join us! There seem to be a few confused post-Christmas Kindlers who could use a hand.

L


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry, Dori! Just a short veering off topic, really! And some of our newer members ARE from Minnesota. ;
> 
> 1244 and counting!
> 
> Betsy


We should have a prize for the first person who shows up and says he or she is currently living in Hibbing.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll contribute a skin if they can prove it!    We need to start recruiting in the iron range.

Seriously...

Betsy
(Mom would want me to).


----------



## Guest

Class of '74 Woo hoo! So much fun here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

D'you know my cousin?

Betsy


----------



## Guest

I was pulling your leg.  I've never been there.  I got the pics from the town web site.  I did graduate in '74 but in Alabama.

I didn't like living in Alabama, i was from Ohio so I didn't go to graduation so no textiles were harmed then either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I knew that!  I was calling your bluff!    I graduated from high school in MD in '73; my cousin would have been Hibbing '75.  (Mom was Hibbing '43.)

OK, last post about Hibbing or Dori will beat us!  


Tons of new people, a lot must have gotten Kris Kindled!

Betsy


----------



## Dori

1257 and climbing


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

D'you think we'll have 1300 by the end of the weekend?

Betsy


----------



## Dori

yup i do tink.


----------



## Dori

WOW,  Saturday morn at 7:00 a.m. and we are at 1271 peeples.

Welcome to all the newcomers.  We are so happy to have you here.


----------



## Anju 

Dori said:


> WOW, Saturday morn at 7:00 a.m. and we are at 1271 peeples.
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers. We are so happy to have you here.


that's fur sure


----------



## drenee

We should hit 1300 today...wow
debbie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

1298 now....countdown!!!!


Betsy


----------



## drenee

1299...one more to go


----------



## Guest

I don't know the way things are going, we may lose one in a minute or so.  hehehe!


----------



## drenee

I think that once you're in, you're in...I don't know of any way out...LOL


----------



## Guest

drenee said:


> I think that once you're in, you're in...I don't know of any way out...LOL


  gulp!!


----------



## Dori

1304    we missed the drum roll


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I knew that! I was calling your bluff!  I graduated from high school in MD in '73; my cousin would have been Hibbing '75. (Mom was Hibbing '43.)
> 
> OK, last post about Hibbing or Dori will beat us!
> 
> Tons of new people, a lot must have gotten Kris Kindled!
> 
> Betsy


Hey Betsy... I am class of 73, too!! 

1316 and still counting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> Hey Betsy... I am class of 73, too!!
> 1316 and still counting!


We're practically twins, LOL!

The new folks are pouring in! Wahoo!

Betsy


----------



## thejackylking #884

drenee said:


> I think that once you're in, you're in...I don't know of any way out...LOL


So Kindleboards is sort of like the Hotel California?


----------



## Angela

thejackylking said:


> So Kindleboards is sort of like the Hotel California?


Yep, you can check in but you can never leave!!


----------



## Guest

You can stab it with your steely knives but you just cant kill the beast.


----------



## Dori

1327 and climbing.  I actually ate my lunch and came back and no new members.


----------



## Dori

Took a nap and 3 joined for 1330


----------



## Guest

Dori said:


> 1327 and climbing. I actually ate my lunch and came back and no new members.


Course not, they were eating lunch to!



Dori said:


> Took a nap and 3 joined for 1330


Ms Dorito! We may have to dock you pay for sleeping on the job. After a full investigation into this matter, you will be informed our our results. Until then you will be on double secret probation. Do not tell anyone, it's a secret.


----------



## Dori

Drinking strong coffee,  trying to stay awake.


----------



## Guest




----------



## drenee

I knew we'd make 1400 today.  Woo Hoo Kindle board


----------



## Leslie

1400! Wahoo!

L


----------



## Anju 




----------



## Dori

I noticed we were at 1400 but couldn't find the thread.  

It was Dec. 23 when I reported we had 1201.  So the Holidays have sent us 200 new members.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

200!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone! I just looked and we are 4 members away from 1500! Woo-hoo!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO! That is *awesome*, I looked yesterday and our new membership looks as if it is going to be high for Jan. I think we are getting more guys which is good also.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*1500 members NOW!*


----------



## Leslie

Welcome Laurie, member 1500!

L


----------



## Leslie

And, look who the number one poster is!


Betsy the Quilter 3772
Leslie 3767
Angela 2673
Bacardi Jim 2458
Linda Cannon-Mott 2306
Vampyre 1745
gertiekindle 1502
chynared21 1466
Harvey 1108
Ann Von Hagel 1065

Plus, all top ten posters are at the Shakespeare level!

L


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hooo Betsy!!


----------



## KindleMom

Betsy and Leslie are so close.  

Come on!  Leslie, don't stand for 2nd.  Bring it on!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Leslie said:


> 1400! Wahoo!
> 
> L


Thats great, you are bound to get a lot more people. Once you see this site, you become addicted. It took me two minutes before I registered.


----------



## Leslie

KindleMom said:


> Betsy and Leslie are so close.
> 
> Come on! Leslie, don't stand for 2nd. Bring it on!!!


Betsy's been chasing me for weeks!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A silly question for Harvey.

If you didn't own a Kindle, why did you start Kindleboards? I would think that reading other peoples discussion of the fun they have with their Kindle would drive you nuts.


----------



## Guest

That deserves to be in the FAQ


----------



## chynared21

*WTG Betsy!*


----------



## Leslie

And with this post, I am one ahead of Betsy...and she's offline! Here's my chance to make up some ground... (evil grin)

L


----------



## stevene9

Leslie and Betsy,

If you stop posting for maybe 5 or 6 years, I will be able to catch up to you in postings.

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Believe it or not, I was trying very hard to NOT pass Leslie, I enjoy stalking her too much!  But I'm too much of Kindleboards addict, can't stay off!  Go Leslie Go!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Believe it or not, I was trying very hard to NOT pass Leslie, I enjoy stalking her too much! But I'm too much of Kindleboards addict, can't stay off! Go Leslie Go!
> 
> Betsy


Good morning, Betsy, how are you on this bright and sunny (but cold) morning?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great, made progress on a quilt I've been working on, had some fun with the new Acer Aspire One you made me buy, and found out the company I was expecting today is coming tomorrow instead, yay!  AND I get to stalk you again today!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

i love the new link maker...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yep, that's the one, though mine is Sapphire Blue! and Skinned! (I'm not a pink kind of gal, LOL!)


















Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm loving all the new, active members.  I can't keep up with the welcomes, the new posts and with all the people moving up the Member Status ladder!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

There were so many to choose from so I just guessed pink.  It's also one of the worst pictures they have.


----------



## Leslie

Our newest member is Cubbie. I think Bruinboy's Kindle came and joined on his own! LOL

Welcome, Cubbie...glad to have you here.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  Yay, Cubbie!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Maybe Cubbie will name his Kindle Bruinboy!  Then the circle will be complete!

Welcome Cubbie.


----------



## HappyGuy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yep, that's the one, though mine is Sapphire Blue! and Skinned! (I'm not a pink kind of gal, LOL!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, what external connections does this have? I've been thinking of getting one for my wife (purely selfish reasons - so I can get my desktop back  ) but have hesitated since the product description doesn't mention connections. Does it use USB ports? If so, how many does it have?

Thanks,

FearNot


----------



## KBoards Admin

ProfCrash said:


> A silly question for Harvey.
> 
> If you didn't own a Kindle, why did you start Kindleboards? I would think that reading other peoples discussion of the fun they have with their Kindle would drive you nuts.


The Kindle fascinated me as soon as it was announced! And I didn't really expect a year to go by before getting one when I registered KindleBoards and installed the forum software. It was really not until this past October when you all started joining the forums that I was able to convince my wife that I really needed a Kindle. And am I glad that I did!!


----------



## Leslie

FearNot said:


> Betsy, what external connections does this have? I've been thinking of getting one for my wife (purely selfish reasons - so I can get my desktop back  ) but have hesitated since the product description doesn't mention connections. Does it use USB ports? If so, how many does it have?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> FearNot


I'm not Betsy, but looking at the one my husband STOLE from me the minute it arrived at the house:

3 USBs
video connection
something oval (firewire?)
2 different type of SD card holder-gizmos
headphone
microphone

L


----------



## Guest

If you click on the pink one I posted, it gives all the tech info I think.


----------



## HappyGuy

Betsy ... Leslie ... Betsy ... Leslie .... The names are so similar that all I can say is ...


Spoiler



oops!


----------



## Leslie

And...Vegas_Asian has just joined us in the Shakespeare club with 1000 posts. Congratulations and welcome!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hey, V_A. Now you get the secret Shakespeare sign.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter  3992
Leslie 3992
Angela 2712
Bacardi Jim 2565
Linda Cannon-Mott 2543
Vampyre 1950
gertiekindle 1726
chynared21 1585
Ann Von Hagel 1181
Harvey 1142


----------



## Leslie

Need to pass Betsy, need to pass Betsy....

wait a minute, I don't care about post count...

L


----------



## Anju 

Congrats V-A!  I don't know how you have time to kindle and kindleboard - multi-takin' gal!

What happens when Leslie and Betsy hit 4K posts?


----------



## Leslie

Yes I do!

Hibbing!


----------



## Leslie

Hugh!


----------



## Leslie

Books for a good cause!


----------



## Anju 

Leslie said:


> Hugh!


LOL LOL

don't forget



per Vampy


----------



## Leslie

Anju said:


> LOL LOL
> 
> don't forget
> 
> 
> 
> per Vampy


Didn't we decide he is karrying his Kindle in that kiss kolored kase?

L


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Hugh!


My image of Wolverine is shattered. Here he is with a doll and a pink case in hand. So sad..


----------



## Leslie

Vampyre said:


> My image of Wolverine is shattered. Here he is with a doll and a pink case in hand. So sad..


Hey...he's a dad! Makes me feel good to see him with his daughter's toys.

L


----------



## Guest

She should be playing with them not him....I am joking about this.  It's obvious he's out shopping.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Anyone who has read the X-Men knows that Wolvie is a bit of a softie. So the doll is not totally out of line. 

OK, it kind of is but he really is a softie when you get to know him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

FearNot said:


> Betsy, what external connections does this have? I've been thinking of getting one for my wife (purely selfish reasons - so I can get my desktop back  ) but have hesitated since the product description doesn't mention connections. Does it use USB ports? If so, how many does it have?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> FearNot


No, you were right, it was my post but Leslie has (had) one too! Thanks for answering Leslie, I don't know how I managed to miss this thread recently!

Glad to see Hibbing and Hugh are here in force!



Leslie said:


> Yes I do!
> 
> Hibbing!


----------



## Lynn

Hey- we're at 1799 members now!

Lynn L


----------



## Guest

c'mon 1800!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Congrats to dky!! member number 1800!!


----------



## Guest

I passed the suddenly absent Angela.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Leslie said:


> And...Vegas_Asian has just joined us in the Shakespeare club with 1000 posts. Congratulations and welcome!
> 
> L


I haven't checked this thread for weeks. Thank you!!!


gertiekindle said:


> Hey, V_A. Now you get the secret Shakespeare sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score!





Anju said:


> Congrats V-A! I don't know how you have time to kindle and kindleboard - multi-takin' gal!
> 
> What happens when Leslie and Betsy hit 4K posts?


Thank you! What's my secret?...having no life beyond college, home, my K and the internet! Wireless internet also helps me travel from room to room (campus building to campus building) and also maintain a connection. I also admit to posting on the board during boring repetive classes.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Hey, V_A. Now you get the secret Shakespeare sign.


Alas. Your poor schtick. I know it well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I shall embed it into my mind.


----------



## Guest

Vegas_Asian said:


> I shall embed it into my mind.


You sure you have enough room to do that?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I think its hallow enough half of the time.


----------



## KBoards Admin

In a few seconds we are going to hit *70,000 posts!*

You can see more fascinating site figures here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=stats

Harvey
Assistant Clerk, Dept of Statistics
KindleBoards Inc.


----------



## drenee

break out the party hats.


----------



## Kindleist

Total Posts: 70002 

Offical!


----------



## Rivery

Post number 500 on this thread alone!!


----------



## Kind

Rivery said:


> Post number 500 on this thread alone!!


+1 to that. It's great to see such growth eh?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Today will surely be a record. Lately we've been hitting about 30,000 pageviews per day. 

But today, with the Amazon press conference excitement, we are already at 25,000 pageviews... and it's only 10am Pacific!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Wow There are over 200 users logged on now. This is the most people I've seen logged on the site. Every time I go to the index section there is a new post.!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

258 members logged on
354 guest on the board!


----------



## KBoards Admin

For those of you are interested in such things, we had 21,000 unique visitors in the past 7 days. All fifty states were represented.

The state that sent the most visitors was California, with over 3,000.

I'd also like the thank the 22 visitors from Wyoming who showed up.


----------



## Jesslyn

What I like about this site is that even with the explosion in membership, everyone is still has polite, friendly and helpful as when I first joined.

O--except for that Jim guy


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Leslie said:


> Looking at the stats, we are breaking records with most new members, most online, most new topics, and most new posts! This is fun, huh?
> 
> If folks could politely and nicely continue to spread the word at Amazon about this forum, that would be great. Let people know about all the neat features: better topic threading, ability to search the forum, ability to post pictures. Post counts on your profile, able to have an avatar...all the usual great stuff.
> 
> The Amazon forum is good for what it is, but this environment is so much richer and more varied for discussion. I'd like to see this be the liveliest Kindle forum on the Internet!
> 
> Leslie


 Well, I've posted direct links to threads here in 3 places on their forum yesterday and today, and to 4 friends in my area who have Kindles.

Just seeing the place should work. I think it's better than describing it though that is helpful too.

And people from some other places have to be shocked by the civility of the rollicking crowd 

You should have stats, maybe, to see what places referred visitors to the forum ?

http://statcounter.com is fabulous for that.


----------



## Guest

Jesslyn said:


> What I like about this site is that even with the explosion in membership, everyone is still has polite, friendly and helpful as when I first joined.
> 
> O--except for that Jim guy


Whaaaa?


----------



## Guest

Jesslyn said:


> What I like about this site is that even with the explosion in membership, everyone is still has polite, friendly and helpful as when I first joined.
> 
> O--except for that Jim guy


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPnv8UvKFzc

_Proceed at yer own risk with that link! -Mods._


----------



## Guest

^^^ I suspected that might happen.   'Sok, Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Well, I've posted direct links to threads here in 3 places on their forum yesterday and today, and to 4 friends in my area who have Kindles.
> 
> Just seeing the place should work. I think it's better than describing it though that is helpful too.
> 
> And people from some other places have to be shocked by the civility of the rollicking crowd
> 
> You should have stats, maybe, to see what places referred visitors to the forum ?
> 
> http://statcounter.com is fabulous for that.


Yes, in fact I use statcounter and it's excellent. I use Google Analytics as well, but the statcounter data is more immediate.

Thanks for spreading the good word about KindleBoards!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ I suspected that might happen.  'Sok, Harvey.


I knew you'd understand.


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> I knew you'd understand.


Heck, I'm the one who alerted you about it.

I may be an ---hole, but I'm *your* ---hole.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO KB! Love the map Harvey!


----------



## stevene9

Harvey said:


> For those of you are interested in such things, we had 21,000 unique visitors in the past 7 days. All fifty states were represented.
> 
> The state that sent the most visitors was California, with over 3,000.
> 
> I'd also like the thank the 22 visitors from Wyoming who showed up.


Do we have many foreign visitors?


----------



## Guest

If you count Mexico and Canada, we do.


----------



## Jesslyn

Bacardi Jim said:


> Whaaaa?


**snicker**


----------



## KBoards Admin

We have very few non-US visitors. 

It's very low, and it's not just because the Kindle hasn't been released outside the US yet. I think the reason is that we still don't rank all that well in Google. Most of our traffic seems to come from direct entry, i.e. people using their bookmarks or typing our URL into their browsers. We don't get a lot of search engine traffic, yet.


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> We have very few non-US visitors.
> 
> It's very low, and it's not just because the Kindle hasn't been released outside the US yet. I think the reason is that we still don't rank all that well in Google. Most of our traffic seems to come from direct entry, i.e. people using their bookmarks or typing our URL into their browsers. We don't get a lot of search engine traffic, yet.


No. It's my fault.


----------



## Anju 

I have a lot of people ask about my kindle, but when I tell them they need a US address and US credit card, they lose interest.


----------



## Angela

Harvey said:


> For those of you are interested in such things, we had 21,000 unique visitors in the past 7 days. All fifty states were represented.
> 
> The state that sent the most visitors was California, with over 3,000.
> 
> I'd also like the thank the 22 visitors from Wyoming who showed up.


It's good to see Texas finally getting on board!! Texas has come a long way since early November when Jeff and I were the only Texans here!!


----------



## jmeaders

Angela said:


> It's good to see Texas finally getting on board!! Texas has come a long way since early November when Jeff and I were the only Texans here!!


Me too! Hook 'Em Horns!


----------



## Angela

jmeaders said:


> Me too! Hook 'Em Horns!


That's OK... I like you anyway!! 

Gig 'em!!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

stevene9 said:


> Do we have many foreign visitors?


Ya can't beat the good taste of Californians !

- Berkeley, CA!


----------



## Tippy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVWoTAg9vso


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

I watched another parrot win but only with gymnastic tricks, about 2 weeks ago.

This one is truly amazing.

And that microphone must have food on it...


----------



## Guest

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Ya can't beat the good taste of Californians !
> 
> - Berkeley, CA!


Yes, they have nutty fruity taste but a bad after taste


----------



## Anju 

jmeaders said:


> Me too! Hook 'Em Horns!


You can't tell from Angela's avatar - she is an Aggie Mom


----------



## Guest

Tippy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVWoTAg9vso


----------



## Anju 

Cute Vampy -


----------



## Leslie

Someone here just reached 5K posts....

Leslie looks side to side innocently....wonder who that could be?

Shrugs and heads off to join Encender next to the campfire. "Got any whiskey, cowboy?"

L


----------



## Kathy

Leslie said:


> Someone here just reached 5K posts....
> 
> Leslie looks side to side innocently....wonder who that could be?
> 
> Shrugs and heads off to join Encender next to the campfire. "Got any whiskey, cowboy?"
> 
> L


Who  Congrats to you.


----------



## Leslie

Kathy said:


> Who  Congrats to you.


Thank you! Not that I like to blow my own horn or anything. LOL

Somedays I wonder how many posts I actually had/have at Amazon...all uncounted. Sigh...

L


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Wow!  Congrats Leslie!  Thanks for all you do here on KB!


----------



## Leslie

ogie287 said:


> Wow! Congrats Leslie! Thanks for all you do here on KB!


Thank you! I love being here, this is a great group of people!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Someone here just reached 5K posts....
> 
> Leslie looks side to side innocently....wonder who that could be?
> 
> Shrugs and heads off to join Encender next to the campfire. "Got any whiskey, cowboy?"
> 
> L


I noticed earlier that you were getting close. Congratulations.


----------



## Kathy

gertiekindle said:


> I noticed earlier that you were getting close. Congratulations.


Oh my.  I may take up golf.


----------



## Leslie

One good Hugh deserves another...


----------



## CuriousLaura

gertiekindle said:


> I noticed earlier that you were getting close. Congratulations.


Is he the teacher? I will definitely (not) learn with him! 
Hot hot hot


----------



## ElLector

I believe that one of the prime reasons this forum is successful is because the people here respect each other.  Everyone is willing to share an idea, thought, or opinion without discriminating or downplaying anybody.  Honestly, this is my favorite forum, and I find myself coming to it everyday.  The members here are wonderful, and I'm honored to be a part of KindleBoards.com.


----------



## Leslie

I may take up jump rope...


----------



## Leslie

ElLector said:


> I believe that one of the prime reasons this forum is successful is because the people here respect each other. Everyone is willing to share an idea, thought, or opinion without discriminating or downplaying anybody. Honestly, this is my favorite forum, and I find myself coming to it everyday. The members here are wonderful, and I'm honored to be a part of KindleBoards.com.


ElLector, thank you. That is a really great comment and I really appreciate you taking the time to share this with all of us...especially me, as one of the mods. It means a great deal.

Now, what can I do in return? You want a Hugh pic?


----------



## ElLector

Actually, Leslie, you may or may not believe me, but I actually became good friends with Hugh and his wife Elizabeth.  Yes, he's married.  I used to work at Crunch Gym in New York City, and he was a member there.  We would talk about many things, and it didn't have to deal with movies.  First and foremost, they are the nicest people on Earth!  I was studying to get my B.A. in Psychology at St. John's University, and their neighbor, at the time, was a psychologist.  Could you believe they took my number and referred the psychologist to me?  Hugh even trusted me to watch his adopted child, Oscar, while he went to get his wife.  Again, you don't have to believe me, but I must say, in a very heterosexual way, he is the nicest man on Earth.  His fame and fortune hasn't clouded his persona.  I hope to meet him and his family again.

And, again, I meant what I said about KindleBoards.com being an awesome site!


----------



## ElLector

Oh, and Leslie, I'll be all right without a Hugh pic.  Lol.  If I can find a way to refer you to him, I'll make sure I'll take care of that as soon as possible.  Just don't hurt him; he's fragile.


----------



## happyblob

what's up with this Hugh dude? is he the inventor of kindle?


----------



## Kathy

Leslie said:


> I may take up jump rope...


What happened to the other picture?  I packed my suitcase as fast as I could so I could come back and look at all of the sexy Hugh pictures. Not that this one isn't nice, but the other one.


----------



## ElLector

Hahah, happyblob, I'm proud to say that Hugh Jackman didn't invent the Kindle.  If he had invented it, this forum would be thrice the size it is now!


----------



## ScottBooks

ElLector said:


> Hahah, happyblob, I'm proud to say that Hugh Jackman didn't invent the Kindle. If he had invented it, this forum would be thrice the size it is now!


I thought he was the mayor of Hibbing, Australia


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Leslie said:


> Someone here just reached 5K posts....
> 
> Leslie looks side to side innocently....wonder who that could be?
> 
> Shrugs and heads off to join Encender next to the campfire. "Got any whiskey, cowboy?"
> 
> L


Whoo doggay! 5,000 posts--park yer horse 'n warm your toes *passes the Redeye* Here's mud in yer eye! just wiper off a'fore ya pass her back, nothin' personal, just see's ya got a huge ackman growin' on ya, if I was to catch that I'd be the laughingstock of the ranch with one of them on me, hehe.


----------



## Angela

Congrats Leslie on hitting the 5000 mark!!


----------



## Leslie

ElLector said:


> Actually, Leslie, you may or may not believe me, but I actually became good friends with Hugh and his wife Elizabeth. Yes, he's married. I used to work at Crunch Gym in New York City, and he was a member there. We would talk about many things, and it didn't have to deal with movies. First and foremost, they are the nicest people on Earth! I was studying to get my B.A. in Psychology at St. John's University, and their neighbor, at the time, was a psychologist. Could you believe they took my number and referred the psychologist to me? Hugh even trusted me to watch his adopted child, Oscar, while he went to get his wife. Again, you don't have to believe me, but I must say, in a very heterosexual way, he is the nicest man on Earth. His fame and fortune hasn't clouded his persona. I hope to meet him and his family again.
> 
> And, again, I meant what I said about KindleBoards.com being an awesome site!


Hmm....is wife is named Deborra-Lee....

But he has been married for many years, that I know. And I have heard on more than one occasion that he is a super, super nice guy. Thanks for sharing your story! I'm jealous...LOL

And Oscar is a cute little kid.

L


----------



## Leslie

ElLector said:


> Hahah, happyblob, I'm proud to say that Hugh Jackman didn't invent the Kindle. If he had invented it, this forum would be thrice the size it is now!


But he likes to read. Sometimes I wonder about getting a Kindle in his hands and seeing how he likes it.

L


----------



## Leslie

Encender Vaquero said:


> Whoo doggay! 5,000 posts--park yer horse 'n warm your toes *passes the Redeye* Here's mud in yer eye! just wiper off a'fore ya pass her back, nothin' personal, just see's ya got a huge ackman growin' on ya, if I was to catch that I'd be the laughingstock of the ranch with one of them on me, hehe.


Hahahahahah.....


> Congrats Leslie on hitting the 5000 mark!! Grin


Thanks, Angela!

L


----------



## Guest

happyblob said:


> what's up with this Hugh dude? is he the inventor of kindle?


You were kidding right?

I liked him best as Wolverine but I think Leslie likes him for other things.


----------



## Anju 

*WOO HOO*

How cool is that 5,000 plus posts!

Thanks Leslie, for your work here, your unappreciated posts at the other site, for bringing so many neat folks here, for all your help, and for hugh (I honestly had never noticed him before!) and for everything else.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Currently: 271 Guests, 246 Users 
New members today: 28...so far


----------



## ElLector

KindleBoards.com rules!


----------



## Leslie

7000 posts! Yay to me!

I am on the eve of my one year anniversary, too. I believe I signed up for Kindleboards last year on April 6 or 7. I know I ordered my Kindle on April 6th.

L


----------



## Shizu

Congratulation Leslie!    Wow 7000. I don't think I'll ever reach 7000 in my life time. lol


----------



## MAGreen

Gee, Leslie, quit hoggin the board! J/K way to go and thank you for being so wonderfully nice and helpful


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wow!! Hooray for Leslie!! 

Hmm, what's a greater status than Shakespeare??!!


----------



## Leslie

Harvey said:


> Wow!! Hooray for Leslie!!
> 
> Hmm, what's a greater status than Shakespeare??!!


Hmmm...Aristotle?

L


----------



## chynared21

*My bad...I forgot to send a "woo hoo" Leslie's way!!! WTG on 7000!!!*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Wow!! Hooray for Leslie!!














> Hmm, what's a greater status than Shakespeare??!!


Harvey, I think you need to designate "Leslie" as the next step after Shakespeare. That gives the rest of us something to aspire to since we'll never catch up.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Way to go Leslie!


----------



## intinst

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Harvey, I think you need to designate "Leslie" as the next step after Shakespeare. That gives the rest of us something to aspire to since we'll never catch up.


I could get behind that.


----------



## MAGreen

We could always just declare her Queen of Kindleboards!


----------



## DD

Hurray for Kindleboards!  Whenever anyone is curious about my Kindle I tell them all I can.  I love to talk about it.  But since in the real world the conversation must end sometime, I direct them here to find 'everything you ever wanted to know about Kindle'.


----------



## MarthaT

WooHoo, go KindleBoards!


----------



## Zeronewbury

Gosh, I was shocked when I graduated from Dr. Suess-dom.  Well posted, madam.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

39 new members for April and today is the 3rd! WOO HOO!!


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> 39 new members for April and today is the 3rd! WOO HOO!!


Wow!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, that's almost the total membership for the first 10 months the board operated.


----------



## geoffthomas

Congratulations on 7k posts, Leslie.
I am glad you posted that fact here in this thread.
Having discovered it, I have now read all pages on it from last October.
How interesting it was to read the excitement of 300 members.
And look at KB now.
I totally agree with the idea of making the next level "Leslie".
It will freak folks out.


----------



## stevene9

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I noticed earlier that you were getting close. Congratulations.


How do you all keep getting these pictures of me when I was a little younger.


----------



## DD

Way to go, Leslie!!!


----------



## Anju 

*TOOT TOOT TOOT*

for Leslie - yeppers - the designation after Shakespeare should be Leslie - but since all the others are dead, I'd go with her suggestion of Aristotle


----------



## DD

Wow, I just noticed I just went over 500!  Can't imagine reaching 7000!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

DD said:


> Wow, I just noticed I just went over 500! Can't imagine reaching 7000!


Congrats DD!


----------



## Anju 

DD said:


> Wow, I just noticed I just went over 500! Can't imagine reaching 7000!


Great DD - some day when we are all old and gray we might "think" about 7,000 LOL LOL
But congrats on your 500!


----------



## Kathy

Way to go DD.


----------



## bkworm8it

Way to go Leslie!!

theresam


----------



## DD

Thank you all.  Sorry, I didn't mean to steal Leslie's thunder (not that I could!) but I just noticed another star pop up and it took me by surprise.


----------



## drenee

Leslie can do 7,000 because she has so much to say.  And what she says is interesting, thought provoking, and helpful.  
Congratulations Leslie, and thank you for making KBs such a great place to spend my days.
deb


----------



## kyliedork

i much prefer this forum to the amazon forum. congrats


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Yea Leslie, way to go!!!  The rest of us can only aspire to your achievements.  Thank you for all you do!

Congratulations DD, 500 posts WOW, WOHOO.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

FYI, I just spent a good portion of this afternoon reading this thread from start to finish, 30 pages, whew.  While searching for Easter eggs I realized that there were several threads that I didn't remember reading and have decided to read as many as I possibly can.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Leslie

stevene9 said:


> How do you all keep getting these pictures of me when I was a little younger.


I knew you were the man of my dreams and it just took KindleBoards to bring us together...


----------



## Leslie

Anju No. 469 said:


> *TOOT TOOT TOOT*
> 
> for Leslie - yeppers - the designation after Shakespeare should be Leslie - but since all the others are dead, I'd go with her suggestion of Aristotle


That was one of the criteria....dead authors only. Otherwise I'd be suggesting Hugh.

Oh wait, he's not an author. Sorry! LOL


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Wow, I just noticed I just went over 500! Can't imagine reaching 7000!


Sending "hello" and "welcome" messages to all the new folks is an easy, legitimate way to boost your post count.

Oh wait, did I admit that publicly? LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Leslie can do 7,000 because she has so much to say. And what she says is interesting, thought provoking, and helpful.
> Congratulations Leslie, and thank you for making KBs such a great place to spend my days.
> deb


And now I shall blubber and say dumb stuff...


----------



## Leslie

B-Kay said:


> FYI, I just spent a good portion of this afternoon reading this thread from start to finish, 30 pages, whew. While searching for Easter eggs I realized that there were several threads that I didn't remember reading and have decided to read as many as I possibly can. Wish me luck.


"Bumping" classic threads is also always welcome and encouraged, too.

L


----------



## Kind

B-Kay said:


> FYI, I just spent a good portion of this afternoon reading this thread from start to finish, 30 pages, whew. While searching for Easter eggs I realized that there were several threads that I didn't remember reading and have decided to read as many as I possibly can. Wish me luck.


Have you found all the Easter Eggs?


----------



## Leslie

Kind said:


> Have you found all the Easter Eggs?


Heck, I have only found one egg and I read everything! LOL.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's how Leslie got to 7000:  did you notice that there are SIX posts by her just on this page?  She responds to each person rather than using one post to answer six people.    So, clearly, it's the personal touch that is needed. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's how Leslie got to 7000: did you notice that there are SIX posts by her just on this page? She responds to each person rather than using one post to answer six people.  So, clearly, it's the personal touch that is needed. . . . .
> 
> Ann


Yikes! My secret is out!

Well...it wasn't all that secret, to be honest...LOL


----------



## DD

Anju No. 469 said:


> Great DD - some day when we are all old and gray we might "think" about 7,000 LOL LOL
> But congrats on your 500!


Hope I can count that high by then! Thanks.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Kind, yes I did find all the eggs, it took me about 6 hrs of intermittent searching some even at work.  I found 3 of them right away but the rest were a challenge but I started out writing down which ones I found and where, then Harvey's hint was also helpful.


----------

